# Airwalkrr's Temple of Elemental Evil (IC)



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

*Links*
OOC Thread
Recruitment Thread
Rogue's Gallery

*Introduction*
Your party is now approaching the Village of Hommlet, having ridden up from lands of the Wild Coast. You are poorly mounted, badly equipped, and have no large sums of cash. In fact, all you have is what you wear and what you ride, plus the few coins that are hidden in purses and pockets. What you do possess in quantity, though, is daring and desire to become wealthy and famous. Thus your group comes to Hommlet to learn. Is this indeed a place for adventurers to seek their fortunes? You all hope, of course, to gain riches and make names for yourselves. The outcome of this is uncertain, but your skill and daring, along with a good measure of luck, will be the main ingredients of what follows, be it for weal or woe.

The small community at the crossroads is a completely unknown quantity. What is there? Who will be encountered? Where should you go? These are your first explorations and encounters, so chance may dictate as much as intelligence. Will outsiders be shunned? Are the reports true--is the whole community engaged in evil practices? Are the folk here bumpkins, easily duped? Does a curse lay upon those who dare to venture into the lands which were once the Temple's? All of these questions will soon be answered.

The dusty, rutted road is lined with closely-grown hedges of brambles and shrubs. Here and there it cuts through a copse or crosses a rivulet. To either hand, forest and meadow have given way to field and orchard. A small herd of kine graze nearby, and a distant hill is dotted with the wand stone chimneys with thin plumes of blue smoke rising from them. A road angles west into the hill country, and to either side of the road ahead are barns and buildings--Hommlet at last!

The adventure begins...

OOC: Your party begins on the road heading into Hommlet from the south, near building 1. You need not read the descriptions of each location unless you wish to investigate them. In fact, I recommend NOT reading the descriptions unless you do approach them.

[sblock=1: Prosperous Farm Cottage and Large Barn]This wood and plaster house is well kept, and the barn beyond is bulging with hay, grain, and so forth. Several fat animals are about. Two large farm dogs bark at your approach, and a rosy-cheeked goodwife appears at the doorway.[/sblock]
[sblock=2: Modest Farmhouse and Barn]Clean but slightly run-down buildings indicate that this farm is not very prosperous. However, the stock appears quite healthy and plump. An active lad of 12 or so is doing chores. Nothing apears of particular interest.[/sblock]
[sblock=3: Cottage]This rustic abode rests by a stream in a small grove of trees. It is unremarkable.[/sblock]
[sblock=4: Well-Kept Farm]The house and barn show that this farmer is doing well, and the stock in the fenced-in yard are very fine-looking. You see a fetching feminine face in a window.[/sblock]
[sblock=5: Prosperous Farmhouse]This large home is fine-looking and well-kept. The owner of this dwelling is apparently well-off.[/sblock]
[sblock=6: House with Leather Hide Tacked to Front Door]This building appears to serve as both a home and place of business. A sign in front of the door indicates a leather-worker lives here.[/sblock]
[sblock=7: Large Building with Sign]The square wooden sign shows a buxom and smiling girl holding a flagon of beer. This must be the Inn of the Welcome Wench, a place renowned for its good food and excellent drink! Passing merchants make a point of stopping, as do many other sorts of wayfarers, and it is said that the place is always filled with patrons.[/sblock]
[sblock=8: Open Shed and House Behind]Horseshoes are nailed to three faces of the post in front of this shed, and within sit a forge and bellows. This is obviously the smithy. A short but brawny man is vigorously pounding away at a piece of red-hot iron.[/sblock]
[sblock=9: New Building]There is no one here. The doors are unlocked, and a few benches and stools stand by the bare walls, with a large, plain table at th far end of the room. A tapestry on the back wall shows a green field with two acorns above a sheaf of grain--the banner of Hommlet.[/sblock]
[sblock=10:Well-Kept Dwelling with a Sign]The wooden sign on this building depicts a bag of wool and a loom. This is apparently the home and workplace of a weaver.[/sblock]
[sblock=11: Cottage]This simple dwelling is unremarkable.[/sblock]
[sblock=12: Average Farm Building]This simple dwelling is unremarkable, but appears to house a fairly large family.[/sblock]
[sblock=13: Wooden Bulding with Shuttered Windows]Outside the door, a shield and lantern are suspended from chains. The shield is painted, showing a sword and a cheese. This is the local trading post, wherein a merchant apparently provides for the needs of villagers, travellers and adventurers alike.[sblock=Inside]The whole front of the building is filled with various goods. The barn has animals, saddles, and the like available to any willing to pay the price.

Both traders claim disinterest in all alignments, proclaiming that they happily deal with anyone who is a paying customer. Furthermore, they say, they will gladly buy any items which you happen upon, and pay a fair price too![/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=14: Weatherbeaten Building and Barn]A wooden sign on this building shows a cart and horse, indicating that this is the domicile and quarters of the local carter.[/sblock]
[sblock=15: Sturdy New Building with a Sign]The sign displays three yellow balls; this must be the moneychanger's. A guard in chain mail stands by the door, wearing a sword and cradling a light crossbow in his arms, with a quarrel ready. Two large dogs are sniffing in your direction.[/sblock]
[sblock=16: Small House with Sign]The nicely painted sign shows a painted shield and a chest of drawers.[/sblock]
[sblock=17: Modest Cottage]A potter here is busily engaged in the manufacture of various sorts of dishes and vessels.[/sblock]
[sblock=18: Typical Cottage and Imposing Stone Building with a Barrel Hanging from Chains]From the barley-esque scent wafting towards you, this building apparently serves as a local brew house.[/sblock]
[sblock=19: Modest Cottage]Three dogs guard this isolated dwelling, the home of a herdsman and his flock. The approach to the home seems fraught with peril, as if the owner did not wish to make it accessible to visitors.[/sblock]
[sblock=20: Church of St. Cuthbert]This newly built edifice is of picturesque splendor. Decorated with white marble and stained glass, it serves as a magnificent worship place for locals of the faith.[/sblock]
[sblock=21: Cottage and Large Barns]These obviously well-kept buildings are obviously those of a cowherd, and a particular odor is quite noticeable in the area.[/sblock]
[sblock=22: Mill and Attached Home]This mill house and adjacent home are served by a large rotating water wheel that turns from the power of a passing stream.[/sblock]
[sblock=23: Cottage and Small Barn]This home sits on the far edge of town and is unremarkable, save that it does not appear to be a very successful farm.[/sblock]
[sblock=24: The Grove]This is obviously a place of worship. The trees are neatly pruned, and the grass is well tended. A carefully placed line of bluish stones sets off the path leading to a rock carin where flowers, nuts, berries, and garlands of leaves are placed. A small path leads beyond the shrine to a low-roofed wooden building placed under the great boughs of the central oaks of the copse.[/sblock]
[sblock=25: Large Barn and Connected Home]This place is obviously that of a herdsman. A flock of sheep are penned out back.[/sblock]
[sblock=26: Barn-Like House with a Wheel Nailed to a Post]This is the residence and shop of the local wheel and wainwright.[/sblock]
[sblock=27: Walled Manor House]This place has an eight foot high stone wall and a heavy gate. It is obviously the residence of some well-to-do folk, and easily defensible in times of trouble.[/sblock]
[sblock=28: Large New Building]The sign before this place shows a saw and hammer. The building appears newly constructed.[/sblock]
[sblock=29: Stone House]This well-crafted stone dwelling seems recently built. It is set off from the road by a low stone wall. No animals are seen, but some children are playing in the yard.[/sblock]
[sblock=30: Double Fieldstone Walls Filled with Earth]Here are the beginnings of a small castle, being built around a new tower atop the low mound. Workers have dug deep trench lines about ten feet wide and as deep, down to a hard clay. They seem to be in the process of mortaring the foundations of the wall to be built above. Work has barely begun, but the outlines of bastions, towers, a gatehouse and a keep can be noted.

The keep is atop the second hillock, and considerable excavation has taken place. The earth from this digging has been used in the walls around the whole. Some dressed stone blocks are visible, but not similar to local stone.[/sblock]
[sblock=31: Two-Storied Tower]This structure is some 55 feet tall, a smaller tower rising inside the greater at about 35 feet above the ground. Its entrance is accessible only by going up a curving flight of stone stairs which terminate in a landing about 10 feet above the ground. The outer door is of the tower lowers to form a bridge to the stone landing. There are numbers of arrow slits around the tower, and it has a splay around the base to about 6 feet in height.

The lower and upper battlements are machicolated, the merlons being pierced for archery as well. Two men-at-arms watch from its roof.[/sblock]
[sblock=32: Tents and Wattle Huts]Some dozen temporary shelters are along the edge of this copse of trees.[/sblock]
[sblock=33: Overgrown Track]This leads off into the rugged hills and tangled scrub above the town.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Vicroar returns from scouting ahead and slips back into the party quietly, There are several houses and farms ahead. The houses seem to differ greatly, although I did not scout them out. He walks along with the group the rest of the way into the town.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

A true dwarf through and through, Dolan finds two buildings before even looking at the rest of the town.  The first is the smithy, and the second is the tavern.  Luckier than any dwarf has a right to hope, he discovers them side by side, and approaches the smith first.
As he approaches, he pauses to wait until he's sure his arrival won't interfere with the smith's work, then speaks loudly and confidently, Greetings, good smith.  I am Dolan, son of Danath.  It is good to see that the folk of Hommlet give proper respect to the iron-bound arts.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2007)

Aredal had joined this group of fellow adventurers a few days earlier on the road. It seemed as though everyone was going to Hommlet to investigate the rumours. Already he had grown to like his new friends. He looks at the elf returning and cheerfully answers: "Well then, I think we should go and see how these good folk around here like strangers. I hope were in for a warm welcome." As a priest of one of the most loved gods of the land, it was unusual for Aredal to be greeted badly, but he knew that some villages scorned strangers no matter who they were, so he wouldn't be too dissappointed if they weren't greeted with open arms.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2007)

The gnome remains on the rear, looking with suspicious eyes to the people they pass by. His father told him that humans in this town were not like the others. What would that mean, remains a mystery to him, but it was better to be prepared. His hands were moving nervously.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 10, 2007)

Drynethael eyes the farmhouses suspiciously as he makes his way into the tiny town.  It is obvious by his demeanor that he is uneasy in these lands.  His piercing blue eyes turn to Aredal, "Let us hope it is as you say, that they are indeed welcoming of strangers.  Though I would keep my guard up, if I were you, Aredal.  My Order believes that the agents of the Temple are active again, and it's entirely possible they've already sent out spies amid the populace."  Drynethael stops a moment to shift the weight of his travelling satchel to a more comfortable position.  "Still, it would be nice to find a warm, dry bed for a change.  I don't know about you, but I've been on the road for far too long."  He continues with the rest of the party down the main thoroughfare, such as it is.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Greetings, good smith.  I am Dolan, son of Danath.  It is good to see that the folk of Hommlet give proper respect to the iron-bound arts.




The black-bearded smith takes a brief pause from his work and wipes his brow. He reaches out to shake the Dolan's hand. Greetings, Dolan, he says with a smile, I am known as Brother Smyth. What is it that brings a dwarf to our fair town? We don't see much of the stout folk in these parts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Vicroar smiles as he sees the dwarf interact with the dirty smithy. Dwarfs amazed him, as did humans. His race was constantly underestimating them. Vicroar agreed with his races' comments on the dwarven race, but did not truly share his elven brothers views on interacting with them. Dwarfs were dirty, ugly, and gross, but he loved them. He had witnessed the courage and loyalty of a dwarf. It amazed him. 

He shook his head, smiled, and continued walking.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

Dolan's face turns a bit less animated at the question.  I am far from home, it's true.  I journey to see the world beyond my mountain tunnels, and to make some gold in the process.  Speaking of which, if you need an extra set of hands at any point, I've some skill with armor, he indicates his own set of scale mail, and I could put the extra coin to good use.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, if you're looking to make some gold, I understand there have been problems with bandits to the east and there might be a reward for dealing with them. Perhaps if you were to speak with one of our elders, Jaroo Ashstaff, he could tell you more. You can find him in the grove in the south part of town. Anything else I could help you with? Brother Smyth asks.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2007)

Aredal approaches the prosperous looking farmhouse and two dogs start barking. As the woman appears in the doorway Aredal walks closer. "Goodday my good woman. I am Aredal, a humble servant of Pelor, and these are my fellow travelers. I was wondering if I may ask you a few questions about this village of yours?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

The goodwife smiles politely at Aredal and replies in a thick country accent, Oh my, but you're welcome to ask any sorts of questions, young man. What is it you be wanting? As she speaks, you see a few young children step up to the doorway behind her and peer out at your group with curiosity. The littlest one, a girl of no more than two years, hides under the goodwife's skirt as she looks on.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 11, 2007)

"Ah yes. We have heard of the recent bandit activity around here and came to investigate. Could you be so kind as to tell me who to speak about that? We would also like to know where to find a decent inn. The road has been long and me and my fellows could appreciate a good meal and a place to store our gear while we're in the village. I would also like to speak to the local priest of Pelor, or if there's none in the village maybe a priest of our allied faiths, Heironeus or St.Cuthbert." Aredal smiles at the little girl hiding behind her mother's hem and feels a little ashamed that he doesn't have any of the wooden bead-bracelets he used to make in Crockport. It would have brought a shining smile on the face of this small angel. He decides to make one at the earliest possibility and bring it to this girl.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 11, 2007)

Drynethael hangs back, listening to the conversation between the cleric and the local woman.  He makes brief eye contact with the goodwife and her children, and a forced smile appears on his face - an all too infrequent sight for the normally stony visaged elf.  His long years spent studying and training with the Knights of the Hart in Celene left little room for socializing with those outside the Order.  As a result, Drynethael often feels a bit awkward around strangers - particularly strange humans.

It is fortunate, then, that Drynethael met his present companions along the road, the more world wary among them more than capable of making up for his somewhat insular upbringing among the wealthy of Celene.  In particular, the cleric Aredal's warm and friendly demeanor allows Drynethael to silently observe the idiosyncracies of human interaction without making a fool of himself in this unfamiliar setting.

As Aredal begins to politely question the woman about bandits, Drynethael's thoughts are brought back to his mission.  He dare not disappoint his superiors at the Order.  Drynethael intently listens to the woman's answers, attempting to pick up any subtle visual or vocal cues that would indicate anything less than a truthful answer.  (//OOC:  Sense Motive, if applicable, I hope this is the right way to ask to make a check?//)  As he does so, he takes a mental note of apparent prosperity of the farm house and surrounding homes.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2007)

Dolan nods sympathetically.  It's that very bandit activity that has brought  us here.  Thanks for giving us Ashstaff's name.  We'll talk to him.  May your fire run hot, and your steel temper true.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

Vicroar stands patiently by and listens to Aredal's questions and is somewhat amused at the apparent family. All children are similar, he thought to himself. They are so full of life, so curious and amazing, and so innocent. At what point in a child's life does evil take hold? How does one learn to love the darker paths? Aredal had finished his questions and had gotten his answer by the time Vicroar had finished his line of thoughts. Vicroar bowed to the family, Tae si kyr shaer sor cyri eil eir shai paer shorol air. May the gods bless this house and all who live within it. He handed the children two gold coins each and said to the mother, The gold is for them, buy them something to play with. We appreciate your help.


**edit**wrong name


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2007)

To Aredal's inquiry about the bandits, the goodwife replies, Well, I suppose you could speak with Rufus and Burne. They live in the tower on the east edge of town and serve as something of the local law enforcement. You could also talk to Jaroo Ashstaff in the grove. He is an elder and would probably know more than I.

Upon mention of an inn, she lights up, as if with pride, Just down the road, she says, pointing to the north, you'll find the Inn of the Welcome Wench. Finest tavern and inn within 10 leagues they say.

However, at the mention of St. Cuthbert, her face grows a bit dour, Followers of the cudgel, she says, are nothing but a nuisance. But if you really wish to speak with them, Terjon heads the church up north, not that I've ever been there. We follow the Old Faith in this family.

When Vicroar hands the children the coins, the children look at them with bewilderment. The goodwife blushes and ushers the children back inside the house. Flustered, she exclaims, Oh my! Well... um. I thank you, I suppose. Good day. She then closes the door.

*****​
The blacksmith responds to Dolan's kind words with gratitude, Thank you, friend. I appreciate your good wishes. If you don't mind, I'll be getting back to my work. Health and long days upon you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Mi eilaer malaelia por mi byr? Ai shylaes shia tia kos maestaer sai iadaer caes. He said to Aredal. 


[sblock=Aredal] Translation: She acted strangely, did she not? I wonder why my gifts seemed to upset her. [/sblock]

Here's the link to where I am getting my elven translations. http://www.coveworld.net/eberron/aerenal_translator.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"I could use an inn you know? My father use to say 'Mulnock my boy, you are an idiot!' no! wait... thats another story..." the gnome thinks for a few seconds, scratching his pointy beard "Ah yes! he said 'Mulnock my boy, there is no rest to the body and the spirit as the one an inn can provide. Even your bed would get green for the envy an inns bed would rise!' So I said, we should go there. Oh yes. Definitely. My vote goes for the inn! To the inn then...."* and he keeps speaking as he walks down to the inn.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 12, 2007)

As the party left the woman's farmhouse, Drynethael turns to his companions.  "Is it just me, or does this village seem a bit too well off, considering Hommlet's history?  Judging by the buildings we've seen so far along the road, it would seem there are more prosperous families living here than not.  Surely not all of this can be attributed to good harvests?"  Drynethael pauses, brushing a hand through his blonde hair.  "I don't know, I mean, it just seems odd to me that the town has recovered so well considering their troubles with the Temple.  What do the rest of you think?  And I'm afraid my knowledge of theology leaves something to be desired.  What did she mean by the 'old religion', Aredal?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=Blackrat]Aredal realizes that the Old Faith refers to an ancient Flan religion that is still fairly prominent among people of the Sheldomar Valley (just to the south of Hommlet). They revere a number of nature deities and spirits, but adherents are primarily devoted to the worship of Beory, the Oerth Mother. The vast majority of Old Faith priests are druids or bards.[/sblock]

[sblock=Brachna]Incidentally, with Knowledge (history), you do realize that the most recent troubles with the Temple were six years ago. In the aftermath of the Temple's defeat a number of outposts of evil were raided and much of the loot was funneled into Hommlet's economy, it being the nearest municipality. Consequently, a number of locals have done fairly well for themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 12, 2007)

"Thank you good woman. May the gods bless your house and may the sun smile gently down upon you." Aredal says warmly when he is done with the goodwife. Then he turns to Vicroar and talks in elven: "I believe you just gave each children an equalent of their parents income of a month. We humans don't live in same kind of prosperity as your people do good friend. I think she was a bit shocked by your action." He then faces Drynethael as they walk down the road following Mulnock towards the inn. "Yes, I must agree that this village seems a bit prosperous. Ah the Old Faith. I could ofcourse give a lecture about theology but I have a feeling all you want is a simple answer. Simply put they follow a druidic tradition that is quite prominent in these parts. The main deity of which is the Oerth Mother."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Vicroar nods at his human companion. He should of thought about how the woman would react. Sometime, he will have to sit down and talk with them. He had years to spend learning. He sighs audibly and follows his companions.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 12, 2007)

"Thank you, Aredal.  I was afraid for a moment that the 'old religion' she referred to was somehow linked to the Temple or some other dark power.  I'm relieved to hear it is merely a more druidic tradition"  Drynethael stares at the buildings in silence for a bit longer, apparently lost in thought, before slapping his hand against his head and muttering a curse to himself in elven.  "Of course!  How could I have forgotten!  Six years ago, after the fall of the Temple, adventurers looted the cult's abandoned holdings, donating a goodly portion of their findings to the people of Hommslet.  

That would go a long way in explaining the town's prosperity.  I apologize.  I forget sometimes how much you humans squeeze into the span of just six years' time.  To us in Celene, it sometimes seems as though the Temple fell only last week."  Drynethael silently berated himself for letting his own unfortunate history with humankind momentarily cloud his judgement towards them.  After all, he reminded himself, not all humans are violent or self-serving, as his companion Aredal has demonstrated time and again.

Drynethael nods to Dolan as he sees the dwarf walking out of the smithy.  He turns to Vicroar and briefly grins.  He says, in Elven, "Ai shaeloli Ai ordi o ei pol, thol.  Ai shyr cali mys si pas shyr cali shael sai si salaes thos."

[sblock=Vicroar]
"It appears I owe you a drink, friend.  I would have sworn the dwarf would have visited the tavern first."[/sblock]

Then, in Common, "I do hope Mulnock doesn't charge the equivalent of a small kingdom to our tab before we can catch up to him." Drynethael muses as he watches the gnome enter the tavern.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"Ah, elves always do that I tell you. They seem to live in a realm of trees, and you, humans, are like the little ants running over their branches. I found been gnome to be a blessing in this lifespan matters. Not too short, not to long lives.  Aye... Been gnome is like my old father use to say 'A fair trade' "* Mulnock says with satisfaction.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

I am eager to learn what surrounds this town. I can see where the inn is, I will meet up with you there, by sundown. I shall not venture far, simply to the edge of town. Vicroar heads off in the direction they entered the town from. He is going to walk around the edge of the town, going clockwise.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

Entering the Inn of the Welcome Wench, you can see the place is bright and cheerful. It contains several rough-hewn tables and chairs, boards, and benches. Natural tree trunk pillars support the ceiling overhead, all dark with smoke and age. A motley group of people is here.

[sblock=Vicroar]How far around the outside of town do you wish to skirt? Do you wish to travel all the way around the town?[/sblock]

OOC: I will post a map of the inn tomorrow.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]As far as he can travel and return before nightfall. He would like to come back with the sun still in the sky.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

"Well then my new friends. Let's sit down and plan our next course of action shall we." Aredal says as he picks a table and orders some ale. "It's not a good idea to rush into things without planning. The woman said we could talk to someone called Ashstaff, or maybe go to the tower in the eastern edge of Hommlet and find the local law-enforcers of sort." He then smiles a bit as he looks their rugged group. "Also, we never had a good change to get to know eachother on the road. I would like to know more about all of you."

[sblock=OOC]I just realised that Aredal and Drynethael must look quite a bit alike. They are about the same height as Aredal is quite short for human. Both have shoulderlenght blond hair and deep-blue eyes. The only things to differ them is that Aredal is a bit more muscular, doesn't have pointy ears and is starting to show a tenday stuble of a beard  .[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Nov 13, 2007)

"Agreed."  Drynethael says as he sets his traveling satchel on the ground next to his chair.  A noticeable sigh of relief escapes his lips as he unburdens himself.  "It would do well to discuss our mission and, I must admit, I wouldn't mind relaxing a bit myself."  He shifts his deep purple cloak to the side as he seats himself.  The lantern light reflects off of the shining silver studs in his blackened leather armor, appearing as stars in the night sky.  He asks the serving wench for a glass of elven wine.

Drynethael nods his head at Aredal.  "This Ashstaff fellow seems to be someone knowledgeable on this bandit activity.  I assume that is what we are all here to investigate?  I know that is first and foremost what my Order sent me out here to do.  I would say we she speak to him first."

As Aredal mentions introductions, Drynethael again nods.  "Yes, I must admit, introductions carried out upon the road are informal at best, what with the dangers and burdens a long travel through the wilds entails.  I am Drynethael Midurien, Initiate of the Order of the Hart, based out of Celene." In a lower voice, he continues.  "My Order has sent me here to investigate the recent surge in bandit activity and to see if they have any ties to the rumored resurrection of the Temple.  

I confess, it is fortuitous I encountered all of you along the way, for in all my 142 years on this Oerth, I still do not understand the idiosyncracies of human interaction...the sudden transitions of mood...the crass mannerisms...the proclivity of your people to shout..."  Realizing Aredal might not take kindly to his words, he pauses.  "Forgive me, Aredal.  I meant no offense to you.  It's just that I... haven't spent much time around your people and it's a bit of a cultural shock for me, I'm afraid." 

Taking a sip of his wine, Drynethael leans back. "And what about the rest of you?  I'd be interested in hearing who exactly I've been travelling with myself."


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Daonil splits off from the group soon after getting to town.  "I'm gonna follow my nose.  I've got a bit of thirst on me!"

Spying the tell-tale barrel, Daonil's large frame bursts into view at the doorway of the brewery.  As he sniffs hard with a smile broad across his face, he says, "I'd know that smell anywhere!  Who has some porter for a weary traveller?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 13, 2007)

Vicroar stalks his way along the outskirts of town. He isn't too far, maybe 200ft from the nearest building, but has his bow in hand anyway. Something seems wrong at this place. He admittedly did not know very much about humans, but something struck him as odd. The people seemed nice enough, given the situation they were in. Maybe they didn't really believe the group was there to help, or maybe they had seen too many brave souls die. Vicroar cleared his head and concentrated on what he was doing. He had to get a feel for this place, a feel for the land under his feet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

The gnome steps up in his chair. *"Mul for my friends, master spellthief is what I'm versed in, as you know. My father use to say 'Don't cast nothing next to my boy, unless you want him to take it!' Ha!"* Mulnock says, in his usual cheerful manner *"I find ... funny that you are just seven years older than I! Ha!" *he says to the elf. With no pause, he continues *"My motives to came to this town are not of your bussines! HA! You should have to see your faces! Ha ha, I'm just kidding. I came here, since my father was here before my, in the past raid to the temple. Now that some activities have been reported, I found it a great opportunitie to probe my worth. You know, living at the shadow of your father is not a pleasant life. I need great deeds to be considered an adventurer, not just as my father son." *Mulnock takes a long breath.* "Well I have spoken quite a bit ah? I need something to drink!"
*


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 14, 2007)

Dolan settles himself on a bench in the inn, an audible clash of metal accompanying the motion.  Not much of a story for me.  I learned to smith in a mountain delve, and thought I'd take my hammer and shield out to crack some skulls.  I heard I might earn some gold cracking the right skulls here.  He shrugs and looks around for someone to order ale from.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]The village is surrounded by hilly farmsteads and fields. The highway north and south appears well-traveled and local wildlife is limited to only birds and the occasional rodent.[/sblock]

The Inn of the Welcome Wench lives up to its name. The place is warm and inviting, smelling of warm ale and freshly baked bread. In the tavern room, travelers and locals make up equal parts of the patrons. It is not too busy and finding a table is easy. A young girl of perhaps 16 years takes your orders, indicating a menu written on a chalkboard behind the wall. She recommends the Celene Ruby to Drynethael when he asks for wine.

OOC: You currently only have access to room 1.

[sblock=Menu]
Meals
Breakfast, plain 3 cp​Breakfast, elaborate 1 sp​Dinner, plain 3 sp​Dinner, elaborate 5 sp​Dinner, 7 course 20 sp​Supper, plain 2 sp​Supper, elaborate 4 sp​Common Drink (per pint)
Ale 1 sp​Ale, special 5 sp​Beer, small 3 cp​Beer, heavy 5 cp​Mead 5 sp​Mead, special brew 8 sp​Wines (per pint)
Table, local 5 sp​Keoish golden 8 sp​Sundish lilac 25 sp​Urnst white 10 sp​Celene ruby 20 sp​Furyondian emerald pale 40 sp​Velunan fireamber 50 sp​Brandies (per gill)
Local 5 sp​Keoish 10 sp​Urnst (special aged) 30 sp​Liqueur
Ulek Elixir, 1/2 gill 50 sp​
Note: The most expensive options are unavailable to you since they would require a higher upkeep than any of you paid. Anyone who paid Common can enjoy anything 20 sp or less. Those who paid Meager are limited to 2 sp or less and any who paid Poor are limited to 1 sp or less.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Vicroar begins walking back toward the inn.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2007)

Aredal listens to the others tell their tales. He quickly answers to Drynathael. "Oh no, you didn't offend me. I can understand your view of humans and I'll try to help you understand us better if you'd like me to do that." He lets the others finish before speaking again. "Well for myself there's not much to tell. My adoptive father passed away recently and the walls of Crockport started to feel too constrictive. So I decided to wander a little and when I heard about these bandits it seemed like I should come and see if I can be of help." Aredal scratches his stubble of a beard and mumbles to himself. "I think I need a shave." He looks around the table. "Well I think we could relax for his evening and go meet this Ashstaff first thing tomorrow. I'll go and ask what kind of rooms they have available here." Aredal gets up and goes to ask the bartender about rooms.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 15, 2007)

Drynethael sips his wine as he listens intently to the others' stories.  

[sblock=I misread where Bihlbo's character was.  Please disregard the following.]As he does so, he makes note of the large man that just walked into the tavern.  During a pause in the conversation, he asks his companions, "Who is that man, I wonder, A fellow traveler or one of the bandits we've been looking for?  Judging by the way he carries himself, I'd wager he's not a local." 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
I'm refering to Bihlbo's character, as I saw that he's no longer an alternate.
[/sblock]

EDIT:  My mistake, sorry Bihlbo.  I misread where your character was.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 15, 2007)

OOC: Daonil is at the brewery, not the tavern.  The tavern is the obvious choice, I just thought it was more interesting for him to go to the brewery.  He knows there's beer there, and that's all he's concerned with at the moment.  ...  _Wait, port isn't beer... gotta edit that_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Vicroar opens the Inn's door and sees his companions drinking and telling stories. It was a good life, the open road. Good companions and good adventures. Vicroar made his way to his friends and sat down silently, listening to the stories in progress.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]As you enter the brew house, the pleasing aroma of hops and barley welcomes you. There are numerous vats and barrels being prepared by several young men under the direction of an older bearded fellow. They all look at you rather strangely as you enter, then one of the young men comes up to speak with you. Good day, sir. Um, come to purchase stock for yourself or your business?[/sblock]

Aredal approaches the stout man behind the counter and inquires about rooms.

Ah, so it's rooms ya want? Well, I got several rooms available for travelers like yerself. I have a common room for those who can't afford much, double rooms for those with a bit more coin in their purse, and a few private rooms for those with heavy purses (but don't worry, I won't go spreadin' it around). Name's Ostler, by the way. Ostler Gundigoot. Mind if I ask what brings you to our fair town?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

"Good to meet you Ostler. I am Aredal, a servant of Pelor. Me and my companions came to see if we can help with the bandit-trouble you have around here." Aredal explains thrusting forward his hand to properly greet the bartender.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

Ostler continues wiping dishes and cleaning out mugs, nodding and raising an eyebrow at the mention of bandits. Aye, there's been trouble. Why, just the other night a merchant by the name of Horris came into town complainin' of a scuffle on the road with monsters. Said they had faces like hyenas and demanded his money in feral voices. He and his men fought back, but he was the only one to escape 'live. Terrible business it was. Anyway, if you want to know more, I suggest ye visit with Rufus and Burne in the tower outside o' town. They serve as something of administrators for the Viscount and would probably be more aware of the situation.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

Dolan nods at the suggestion.  It might be wise to check with the local leaders before we go bashing heads around town, even if they're the heads of bandits.  Maybe they'll even pay us something for the work.
With that he settles in for another night of ale and bread.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2007)

As you while away the rest of the day at the Inn, you see a various assortment of clients pass through, most of them parochial, but a good few travelers as well looking to stay for the night. 

There also appears to be a handful of folks staying at the Inn more long-term. Among them is a short-haired young chap with double the drinking capacity of an average man. He spends the evening chatting up the servers and sitting in the back drinking ale after ale.

Another individual of note is a bookish man who dresses in robes and is always carrying a book with him. He spends time in the tavern drinking the occasional beer and pouring through the book.

One of the patrons is a very charming fellow with a penchant for cards and knucklebones. He comes down fairly regularly throughout the evening to see if he can interest travelers in a game of chance or two. He is quite the gambler, and seems to do fairly well in this regard.

A strange pair stops by the tap room for no more than an hour later in the evening. A hulking man accompanied by a small, thin Bakluni fellow with wiry black hair. The larger man carries a sword strapped to his side while the smaller one is always seen with staff in hand.

OOC: Let me know if any of you have any other plans for the evening by midnight Tuesday. If I haven't heard from you by then, I will advance to the next day.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Shar syri sai. Mystaerol maes or. Vicroar whispered.






Translation: Watch those two. Something seems odd.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

*"They seem fine to me! You should watch us first my friend!" *The gnome can't but to laugh.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2007)

Aredal will finish his first ale and then rise from the table. "I shall go take a look around the village, just to get my bearings. I'll meet you here in a while." He goes out to find the general store and buy a knife (as in a tool, not dagger) and few other carving tools, and take a look of what kind of things the store sells. After that he'll go find a small piece of wood and returns to the tavern. He sits down and starts carving the piece of wood into a shape of an unicorn, intending to make a necklace charm, while chatting with his friends and spending the rest of the evening.

OOC: Buy artisan's tools for 5 gp. I forgot to include these in my starting gear  . I hope it's such an usual toolkit that I can buy without any troubles  .


----------



## Brachna (Nov 19, 2007)

Drynethael surreptitiously nods at Vicroar and studies the odd pair of travellers, looking for any odd behaviors, noting any weaponry carried, and commiting their faces to memory.  Unless they do anything disruptive, however, he contents himself with his wine and meal.  He occasionally makes small talk with his companions, pays the barkeep for a room, then retires to his room at a decent hour.

"Good night, my friends.  I think I will draw a nice bath to wash off the road dust and retire in a nice, warm bed.  I will see you all first thing in the morning." He says to his companions as he leaves.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming the cost of the room is included in the Common upkeep I paid for?  If not, Just let me know how much the room costs.  Drynethael isn't going to haggle much with Ostler, as he's so weary from his travels that he just wants to find a nice place to settle down for the night.

Also, unless that strange pair of strangers Vicroar pointed out do anything really, well, strange, Drynethael just takes note of them and passes the night uneventfully.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

*"You are suspicious folk. You have no cure"*


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 19, 2007)

Once the brewers point out Daonil's mistake, he offers to help make a delivery if they show him where the local 'meeting hall' can be found.  "I've never seen a city big enough to support a group of brewers!  Do you even do your own farming?"

Once in the tavern, Daonil seeks out his new group of adventurers and asks the priest to hold his belongings.  "The folks downstairs aren't singing - I'm going to see if I can't do something about that.  Who knows what will happen after that!" Most likely, this means he'll sleep leaning on a tree, as far removed from civilization and sobriety as he can muster.

OOC: Sorry if I'm taking liberties here, but it seems that Daonil's actions are _seriously_ behind everyone else's if they're to morning and he's just on the first conversation in the first building he comes to.  Airwalkrr, please PM me if I should change this - I'm just trying to keep the pace interesting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

Vicroar nearly laughs when he sees Daonil rip through the tavern. It looks like he will be sleeping outside tonight, he mused. He knew what it also meant he would be outside all night. And now the tavern becomes loud, he says to his companions with a laugh.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2007)

[sblock=Blackrat]Just north of the inn across the stream is the trading post (building 13). The whole front building is filled with various goods. The barn has animals, saddles, and the like available to any willing to pay the price. The shop is run by a slow, fat, clumsy, and placid man. His partner is tall and thin, with sharp features and protruding eyes. Both traders claim disinterest in all alignments, proclaiming that they happily deal with anyone who is a paying customer. Furthermore, they say, they will gladly buy any items which you happen upon, and pay a fair price too! Finding a set of tools is not difficult, although they cost 55 sp, instead of 5 gp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bihlbo]The brewer's assistant says there is no harm done. He mentions that if you are looking to quench your thirst, the Inn of the Welcome Wench down the road would be a fine place to do it. As for deliveries, they are perfectly willing to deliver their own goods. Regarding farming, they say that all their barley is locally grown and harvested by farmers. They themselves are primarily brewers.[/sblock]

OOC: Room and board is presumed as part of upkeep, within your means of course. Only those paying Self-Sufficient would need to pay for the night's stay.

Any other actions? Remember you have until Tuesday at midnight to post.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> although they cost 55 sp, instead of 5 gp[/COLOR]



Do they still accept gp.s as a method of payment? So that would be 5 gp and 5 sp. Or do I need to take a trip to money exchanger first?[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC: gp is still accepted. The only time you'd need to visit the moneychanger is if you have coin that wouldn't be accepted as tender in the local area. In general, any coin that is clearly made of precious metal is accepted, although sometimes foreign currency isn't traded for as high of a value because of distrust of true weight.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 24, 2007)

[sblock=Backtracking]Mardo replies to the brewer, "Astouding! You even pay someone else for crops!"  With a big smile on his face, he's about to leave for the tavern, but pauses at the doorway and asks, "And what about the defense of the town from raiders?  Anyone in particular I should ask about that?  Do you have people who do nothing but guard as well?  I'm looking to make a bit of coin while I'm in town."[/sblock]

Mardo does his best to help the people of the tavern have a good time, and encourages anyone who knows a drinking song to teach it to everyone.  After getting some drinking done, he waits for a more calm and relaxed moment and asks a few general questions about the state of things in the area to find out about these people and see what their biggest problems are.

Then, to call it a night, he walks some folks home, and then heads back to the grove of trees he saw in the town, thinking there's got to be a cozy pile of leaves in there.  As he dozes off he sings some songs to himself about the god of the sea and travel, and asks for protection.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]There's a number of folks who take part in the town militia when the need arises, the young man says, but they haven't been called up in years. As for regular defense, Burne's Badgers take care of that. They work for the wizard that lives in that tower over yonder and his partner, Rufus. Mostly they just keep the roads safe. There hasn't been much else for them to do of late. Hommlet has few enemies. There have been reports of bandits in the area. Maybe Ostler at the Inn of the Welcome Wench has heard something about that from the travelers passing through.[/sblock]

Most of the locals at the Inn of the Welcome Wench aren't particularly chatty. When questioned about their most preponderant woes, they express the typical concerns about the upcoming planting season and the hopes that large numbers of birds don't come to steal away the seeds. Some of the travelers in the tavern report having heard of bandits in the area and took extra precautions on their journey here, such as hiring men-at-arms and such. There are no eye-witness reports, but one group does recall hearing strange hoots and howls on their way into town. They seem to suspect they were being followed, but by what they cannot say.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps I should look at area where the howls were heard. I could go tonight, or would you all like to travel with me tomorrow morning?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

Dolan gives a rough chuckle.  Lone travellers're a bandit's best customers.  I don't mind ya doin the scouting, but you might want us close enough to hear ya scream.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2007)

*"I can scout with him as well, you all know I'm gifted in many arts, stealth been one of them I may say hehe" *Mulnock says


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I do not intend to be seen or heard, let alone caught. I am simply out to look for clues. I shall do as you wish however, just state the company's will.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 27, 2007)

Drynethael nods at Dolan's suggestion. "I do agree with Dolan.  Mulnock, if you and Vicroar wish to scout out the area, I'd suggest at least staying within earshot of the rest of us - on the off chance you do happen to get caught.  Meanwhile, the less stealthy of our company - myself included - could potentially serve as bait along the road allowing for Vicroar and Mulnock to circle around behind the bandits."

Drynethael runs his hand along his chin, musing aloud, "Although that does run the risk of splitting us up if the bandits catch us all unawares, so it may be best to venture out as one unit.  Either way, wouldn't it be better to get more information from this Ashstaff fellow, whom the locals seem to believe is in the know on such things, and strike out first thing in the morning?"   He asks his companions.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm assuming it's still evening at the Welcome Wench, and we're just backtracking a bit to discuss our plans for tomorrow.  If this conversation takes place after Drynethael has gone to bed for the evening, please disregard this post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

Dolan, settling in to the common room for the evening and happy just to have some cover tonight, shrugs.  Do what ye think is best.  Just don't be leavin' me out if there's any heads to bash with me hammer.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the delay in the update. I've been hella busy at work and it seemed like you guys had a few things to discuss anyway.

After a relaxing night in the village of Hommlet, you awake refreshed and ready to take on the day. This morn there are but a few patrons downstairs, all of them travelers whom you recognize from last night. It is now time to make plans for the day. Will you visit with local leaders? If so, which ones? Rufus and Burne are said to serve as the local law and can be found in the tower on the edge of town. But a number of locals have also mentioned Jaroo Ashstaff as a local authority figure. Additionally, the church that sits atop a hill in the northernmost part of town is a prominent fixture, despite being an entirely unknown quantity to your group thus far. There is still much to be learned of this town and its troubles. Where will you begin?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Vicroar wakes before dawn and heads outside, trying to find a clear area to watch the sun come up. He finally finds a suitable area right as the sun begins to rise, _I shall never grow tired of watching a thing as beautiful as this, _he thinks to himself. After the sun has risen fully he returns to the inn and waits for the group in the tavern area.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

Dolan yawns and stretches, then lets out a resounding, gravelly belch.  He drowsily looks around the common room and slowly dons his armor.  When he has finished this morning ritual he searches for his companions.
Seeing Vicroar he stumps over.  I'm done with this stretch of bein' poor.  I'm fer gettin' paid fer whatever we're doin'.  The smith telled me Ashstaff might be givin' us gold fer fightin' bandits.  Why don't we go talk to him?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Patience is a virtue, even to your race my friend. I too am eager to begin this journey. I would prefer to wait for the rest of our group, so that if we are to spilt ways, we may not double our own tracks.  Vicroar smiles broadly at Dolan, Bandits will be there a bit longer. Perhaps we shall hunt later today, I will wager I get more than you! He can't help but laugh at the wager with the dwarf. He knew it would surely intrest the dwarf, not for the simple fact of winning the prize, but for the honor he could obtain by out-doing an elf, especially outdoors. Vicroar decided right then that he liked dwarves very much.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 28, 2007)

Aredal too had risen early, before the sun came over the horizon and found himself a quiet place from where to watch the dawn. As the morning rays washed over him, he silenced his mind and basked in the glory of Pelor. Had anyone seen him, one might have mistaken him for an angel. After asking for Pelor's blessing of this day he returned to the inn, finding Dolan and Vicroar sitting at one table. Aredal is in a good mood and cheerfully approaches the dwarf and elf. "Good morning to you my friends, Pelor is smiling for us today." He says pointing to the bright sky outside. "Let us have some breakfast while we wait for the others to wake up." He orders a big bowl of porridge, hunk of cheese and some bread, easily enough for at least two, planning to share it with the dwarf who he knows to be a bit impoverished at the moment. To the dwarf he says "Ah, it seems their rations are quite large in here. I can't possibly stuff all this in me. Could you help me out with this?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Good morning good morning my friends, I have today, a terrible hunger that must be satisfied right now!"* the gnome says before jumping to the chair.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 28, 2007)

Drynethael wakes and spends a few moments on bended knee with the hilt of his rapier to his bowed head, meditating silently to prepare his mind for the arcane energies that he may be forced to call upon today.  Before rising, he quietly (and reverantly) recites the Code of the Knights of the Hart to himself.  Setting his mind to the mission entrusted to him, he leaves his room and joins his companions in the common room.

"Greetings," he says soberly to his friends as he orders his breakfast. "Are we in agreement that we should begin our mission after our morning meal?  If so, I'd like to suggest visiting the local constabulatory to get as much information as possible about these bandits first.  If this Ashstaff fellow has anything further to add that may help us, then we should definitely pry him for information as well.  Should we all head out as one unit to present ourselves to the locals, or should we split up, gather the information, and meet back here to share what we have learned?"


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 28, 2007)

Daonil walks through the front door of the inn, his large, imposing frame silhouetted by the rising dawn.  Then he steps into the room, and as the light hits him full it becomes clear that he looks like hell.  His clothes are on crooked, there's a twig in his hair that he keeps missing as he brushes his hand across his head, and there's a strange covering of fur on one side of his face.  He moves toward a water trough, and through parched lips on a dirty face he says, "So it's the wizard we need ta visit, right?  I assume y'all have found out that the locals here got a bit of a spooky bandit problem and the most likely culprit is also the one behind the town's guards."  He takes a big drink out of the ladle and continues, "We best have words with that wizard who runs Burne's Badgers."  The second ladle of water goes down his face.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

Vicroar laughs at Daonil's appearance. I must teach you how to sleep outside sometime. Beware the Hair Twigs! He jokes as he goes over to Daonil and snatches the twig out of his hair.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 28, 2007)

Ostler and one of the young girls you recognize from last night (who also bears a striking similarity to the innkeeper) bring you bowls of porridge and biscuits along with a bit of beer for breakfast. Overhearing your conversation, Ostler butts in, Pardon me for sayin' so, but Rufus and Burne be your best hopes for information. Burne's Badgers are the law 'round here and they answer directly to the Viscount himself. Ol' Ashstaff is a nice enough fella though, and he serves on the council, so he'd probably know at least a bit himself. Lotsa the Old Faith followers 'round here trust him like no one else though. He's been a fixture in this village as long as anyone.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 29, 2007)

"Ah, thank you young lady." Aredal says with a warm smile. Had he been a ladie's man, one would have thought he was flirting. Unfortunately for Aredal though, he had never understood the affairs of love and so some of his natural charm went once again wasted. He listens to Ostler and nods. "It seems this Burne would be our best bet to start looking into things. I do believe it would be best if we stayed together, or at least within earshot. So Vicroar's plan sounds good to me. First to meet Burne, then see if this Ashstaff has anything to add and then to take a look around the road where these attacks happen." While waiting for others to finish their breakfast, Aredal again picks up the piece of wood he started carving last night and continues on his work. It is starting to show a definite shape of a fourlegged animal.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 29, 2007)

Vicroar stands as soon as everyone finished their meals, I am eager to be going. We should not waste time. Vicroar paused then added, Os jhori kysti thol tyr aer eir pae! He couldn't help but smile at the gnome. 

[sblock=Translation for my Elven]

Our little gnome friend could eat all day

[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Nov 29, 2007)

Drynethael nods towards Aredal.  "I agree.  Burne would seem to be the logical first step in this investigation.  Besides, it probably would be wise to get the blessings of the local law enforcement before we go traipsing across the countryside." Drynethael turns toward Dolan "Plus, while we are there, we can check into any bounties these bandits may have on their heads.  No sense in doing the constable's job for free, eh friend?" 

Drynethael smiles at Vicroar's comment and pats Mulnock on the back. "After breakfast, of course."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolan nods at the plan, gruff in even the gesture, and returns to his meager breakfast.  This food be fit enough for me, I'm not needin' yer handouts, priest.  I'm just lookin' to earn a bit o' gold, not beggin' fer vittles.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 30, 2007)

After finishing your breakfast you gather what few belongings you will need on your errands around town, leaving the bulkier bits with Ostler who promises to keep an eye on them. You then set out to see Burne on the east side of town.

[sblock=OOC]Wearing armor heavier than leather or carrying two-handed weapons such as greatswords or pole arms would be considered garish and offensive to most people in town. This is a peaceful village, not a dangerous frontier settlement. If you walk around town armed to the teeth, most people are likely to regard you with guarded avoidance, if not hostility. You can have one light or one-handed weapon with you (sheathed) and wear leather or padded armor if you have it. Anything more than that will cause penalties as described above. Also, please check the OOC thread as I've decided to make some slight adjustments to the campaign rules in light of this situation.[/sblock]
Here are the beginnings of a smallish castle, being built around a new tower atop the low mound. A deep trench has been dug about ten feet wide and as deep, down to hard clay. They currently seem to be in the process of mortaring the foundations of the wall to be built above. Work has barely begun, but the outlines of the bastions, towers, a gatehouse, and a keep are noted.

The keep is atop the second hillock, and considerable excavation has taken place. The earth from this digging has been used in the walls around the whole. Some dressed stone blocks are visible, but not similar to local stone.

The tower structure on the first hillock is some 55 feet tall, a smaller tower rising inside the greater at about 35 feet above the ground. Its entrance is accessible only by going up a curving flight of stone stairs which terminate in a landing about 10 feet above the ground. The outer door is of the tower lowers to form a bridge to the stone landing. There are numbers of arrow slits around the tower, and it has a splay around the base to about 6 feet in height.

The lower and upper battlements are machicolated, the merlons being pierced for archery as well. Two men-at-arms watch from its roof.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

This place seems heavily armored. I understand that this place is a frontier town, but do they experiance the troubles this place is built for?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 30, 2007)

"Hmm. They seem to be expecting the troubles to become worse. Or then just making this a real city someday." Aredal says to his friends. When they finally get within earshot of the castle he shouts to the guards. "Ohoy there! We come seeking audience with a man called Burne! May we approach!?"

OOC: Aredal has left most of his possessions to the inn, not even wearing his leather armor, but instead wearing the priestly garments of his faith.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2007)

Dolan looks at the castle with an appraising eye.  While no expert on such constructions he is a dwarf, and thus knows a little about stonework.

OOC: Sorry all, I just don't see my dwarven fighter leaving his armor or hammer behind unless specifically ordered to by someone in authority.  He will certainly have his hammer strapped to his back, and he can leave his shield behind, but he'd feel naked without his armor.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

ooc: Vicroar is fully armed as well. I doubt what he carries would alarm many people, but it would be against his nature to leave it behind. If need be, we can explore the land around the "castle".


----------



## Brachna (Nov 30, 2007)

Drynethael examines the battlements briefly, though he is not well versed in architecture.  He nods at Vicroar's and Aredal's mention of the keep's defenses. "Aye, it would appear they expect much more trouble than we have been led to believe.  Of course, it could be that the local viscount simply ordered the keep's construction to better defend this frontier.  With all the gold I am told has been flowing into Hommlett in recent years, it would not surprise me that they would invest a goodly portion of it into defense, considering their rather bloody history." 

He pauses as he scans the walls again.  "Still, it may warrant investigating the source of their funding if anything seems untoward." He whispers to his companions.   "Perhaps a portion of this keep's funding comes as a bribe from the bandits?  We shall have to ensure that the character of this Burne fellow is beyond reproach."   Drynethael cannot help but let his suspicious nature rise to the surface as he nears the human fortification.

When the guards challenge the party, Drynethael silently steps back, arms outstretched in a non threatening manner.  He allows the charismatic cleric to do the speaking for him, for he is still unfamiliar with the idiosyncracies of human mannerisms, and he does not wish to mistakenly incite the guards to violence with a misplaced word or gesture.

[sblock=OOC]
Being the suspicious sort that he is, I can't see Drynethael leaving any weaponry behind, unfortunately.  Therefore, he's armed with a sheathed rapier at his right hip, a short bow slung over his shoulder, a quiver at his left hip, and a dagger in his left boot.  He's wearing studded leather armor dyed black with silver studs.

Once inside the keep (if we go inside), he'll probably be making several Sense Motive checks as appropriate.  Being suspicious of humans he doesn't know, he can't help but suspect treachery.
[/sblock]

EDIT:  Added OOC stuff.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

Brachna said:
			
		

> Drynethael examines the battlements briefly, though he is not well versed in architecture.  He nods at Vicroar's and Aredal's mention of the keep's defenses. "Aye, it would appear they expect much more trouble than we have been led to believe.  Of course, it could be that the local viscount simply ordered the keep's construction to better defend this frontier.  With all the gold I am told has been flowing into Hommlett in recent years, it would not surprise me that they would invest a goodly portion of it into defense, considering their rather bloody history."




A leader should look to his people, rather than himself. Such walls are only good to those within them, and the villagers would never get into such a place under an attack. Vicroar shakes his head. _There is no such thing as a typical human._ He looks at Aredal, _One can be so heroic and worry about everything but itself, while another can only think of himself. This race is difficult_


----------



## Brachna (Nov 30, 2007)

Drynethael nods at Vicroar. "Good point."  He whispers to his friend.  He then listens quietly to Aredal's conversation with the guards.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

*"I like the place, good spot to rise a family you know. Nice walls, good stonework if I may. Our good dwarf can tell I'm sure."* the gnome says, scratching his belly, the remember of the abundant breakfast still goes through his mind, making him sigh. 

OOC:Sorry I've lost the bookmark of this thread, and forgot completely.  I have it bookmarked now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2007)

This town is clearly not accustomed to adventurers and mercenaries. Several times along the way, your group has been gawked at by locals who quickly rush inside. Though some of them try to pretend they are not in a hurry, their motive is all to evident. Clearly there has not been danger within the actual township of Hommlet for quite some time and the villagers are uniformly shocked by your display of weaponry and armor.

The guards atop the battlements regard you with extreme caution as you approach, even going so far as to ready their shields. They respond promptly to Aredal's request for approach, What business have you with Burne? Were you sent by the Viscount? Is there some danger we have not been informed of? Identify yourself and your mission before proceeding any closer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 1, 2007)

A place this well armed could do with letting a few hunt bandits...... Vicroar whispers to himself. 


ooc: Think there is any way to have the man come to us? I'd rather not go into this place. I have no idea why, just doesn't seem safe lol.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2007)

*"We are here to aid you my good man. We have hear word, that bandits and the such, have established in the surroundings. Though now I see how well prepared you are, our presence seems redundant. Please, come, open the gates for us, we mean no threat. We wish to speak with the leader of this town, to inform him of this."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I sense some of you may be getting the wrong impression of this place. Hommlet is a simple, provincial village. It was once inadvertently caught up in the happenings of the rise of the Temple of Elemental Evil, but since the defeat of those forces approximately six years ago, the place has been relatively quiet and normal. The people of town are not cowled in fear and most of them seem good-natured. Seeing you come off the dusty trail in armor is understandable, as roads can be dangerous, but for people to see you straying from the highway and walking around town like that is causing them some anxiety. It is also common knowledge (at least among those who have spent any time among humans) that fortifications of the type being constructed are normal. They are used for defense when danger approaches town. Once the keep is constructed, it will allow villagers to take refuge there if a hostile army approaches. The town may not be in constant threat of invasion, but attacks are inevitable, whether they come from enemy nations, evil humanoids, or monsters.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

At the gnome's comments, the man atop the tower lets out a chortle, Hah! You've got to be joking, he laughs, this place, well-prepared? Well I guess that answers the question of whether or not you come from the Viscount. Obviously you wouldn't be so misinformed if you had come from him. Still, I would like to ask what you are doing brandishing *arms and armor* if all you want to do is parley? This is a peaceful village and we'd like to keep it that way. If you'd be willing to lay down your arms as a sign of good will, we _might_ be persuaded to see if Burne has time to speak with you.

OOC: A successful Diplomacy check is required to persuade them to allow your group inside. Aredal appears to have the highest Diplomacy modifier so I recommend he make the roll. One other character may aid. The guards are currently unfriendly.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Dolan looks at his comrades questioningly.  They don't seem to be needin' our help.  If they be more worried about us enterin' with arms, they can't be that sore up fer our aid.  I'm fer findin' out what we can do, but I ain't fer leavin' me hammer on the road fer any to take.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish to remain here. If the good dwarf would stay, then we could watch the weapons.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2007)

*"Oh you mean this harmless knife?"* the gnome says patting his sheathed weapon.* "Come come, if we would wish to hurt you my dear humans, we would not be talking right now" *


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh no, the guards reply with a bit of annoyance, the knife doesn't bother us one bit. It's the swords and bows and hammers that have us worried. Some of your comrades come as if prepared for battle, not civil discussion. I assure you there are no battles to be fought within the tower *if* you surrender your weapons at the door. And of course we promise no one will make off with them.

[sblock=OOC]If it helps, imagine this analogous situation from real life. Suppose you wish to speak with the sheriff of your city. If you go to meet with him, they have a metal detector and armed policeman at the door. I once went to visit a judge and they wouldn't even allow me to bring a box-cutter inside. At least that is the way it works in the US. It might be different for those of you in other countries, but most of the world is even less forgiving of possession of weapons from what I understand. So if you guys want to talk to Burne, the guards are perfectly within their right to insist you disarm. I don't want you thinking that I am trying to trick you into walking into a trap.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2007)

"Ah my friends. This is only a friendly conversation we are going to. I'd suggest we do as the guard says. I trust they will take good care of the weapons. Now afterall, we are visitors in their village, not brigands or vigilantes. This is a peacefull village and they seem to be afraid we'd become a source of trouble ourself. They have probably not seen this well armed strangers since the days of the temple" Aredal says to the party. "But if you feel like you'd rather not leave the weapons then some of us could stay behind and watch the gear of those going in." He then shouts to the battlements. "Yes, ahem, it seems some of my friends are not very accustomed to the human ways. We will have a short parley together and I'll try to convince them to leave their weapons in your care. But at least those of us who would come in will do so. And as you can see, personally I am already unarmed." Aredal says, opening his arms to show his words are true.
[sblock=Diplomacy]Diplomacy (1d20+9=18) now that should move them to indifferent.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

Aredal's words seem to calm the guards, who up until now have been rather on edge having armed visitors at their door. Very well. You, in the vestments, you may enter, as well as any of your friends who agree to leave their arms and metal armor at the door. I promise they won't be harassed if they choose not to do so, but otherwise, we aren't letting them in.

OOC: Decide now, who among you will be going in. I will assume those of you who don't respond stick with your original intent, though you can "change your mind" later if I post an update before you had a chance to post your response.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

At the inclusion of his armor in the demand, Dolan's dwarven mind becomes truly set in stone.  I'll not be goin' in with ye, priest.  I wouldn't be much use to ye, anyway, but I'll not be strippin' down in front of the likes of these.

[sblock=ooc]  I totally understand the guards' suspicions and demands, but Dolan's a dwarf and just can't part with his armor that easily. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2007)

*"Lets go then, I'll leave my 'metal' at the door Ha ha ha"* laugh the gnome


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2007)

I shall stay with my dwarven friend. We have much to look at while you are gone.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

The guard atop the battlements lets out a holler and shortly the door below is unbarred and opened. A similarly garbed man answers the door to allow Mulnock and Aredal inside, politely asking the others to stay outside. He then closes the door behind him.

OOC: I will carry on the conversation between Mulnock, Aredal, and Burne in sblocks and call them Alpha group. I will refer to the others as Beta group if you wish to do other things in town in the meantime.

[sblock=Alpha]Flanking the inner portal are two fireplaces, where you can see a pair of servants are currently poaching eggs and frying ham. This hallway looks to be capable of entertaining a fair amount of guests as it is at least 40 feet in diameter. There is a table in a curved alcove at the far back wall and there also appear to be trestle tables that could be extended down and across the room when the occasion demands. Several comfortable chairs are placed along the walls, and the walls themselves are hung with tapestries and decorated with shields, arms, and hunting trophies. Ramps curving upwards and downwards lead to other levels. Only the single guard is on duty here, but he says that Rufus and Burne have been informed of your presence and will be down shortly.

After a few minutes of patient waiting, you hear footsteps upon the stairs leading to higher levels of the tower. Two men descend. The first, a stern-looking man of about 30 years with a well-kempt full beard and straight, dark hair that falls just below his ears, carries an axe at his side and wears chainmail. He has the livery colors of blue and gold with a harvester's sheaf in white. The man following after him is a bit younger and very graceful. He wears fuschia-dyed robes with yellow tassels and carries an load of scrolls in his left arm. The two sit down at the table in the curved alcove, the robed man taking the head, the armed man sitting just to his side. The robed man looks up to you with a smile and motions for you to come sit at the table with him while servants pull up chairs and begin delivering the eggs and ham to the table, along with some bread and wine.

Can I offer you something to drink? the robed man asks pleasantly, I do beg your pardon. We were just about to sit down to breakfast. I do hope you don't mind. I am Burne, and this is my associate, Rufus. We are in charge of administrative affairs of the town. Rufus handles law-enforcement while I handle the more delicate matters of public policy. Oh, um, I suppose it would be rude to eat in front of you. Are any of you hungry?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock]*"Well... My name is Mulnock, and now you offer so kindly, I would like to have breakfast with you, since I haven today." *the gnome says with a smile, trying to put his arms on the tall table. Only his nose and eyes of the gnome shows from the other mens positions.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=Alpha]Burne makes a purposeful nod to one of the servants who promptly retrieves a booster seat from an alcove and humbly provides it for Mulnock to sit upon. Now the gnome can see everyone at the table perfectly well. Burne raises his wine glass to Mulnock and winks.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock]"Thank you very much. I have already eaten but I will not turn down your offer of drink as long as it is not too strong." Aredal says as he sits down. "Ah yes, of course, almost forgot, my name is Aredal, I am a humble servant of Pelor. I apologize for bothering you this early, but the reason we asked to see you is that me and my friends have heard that there have been some bandit activity in the nearby roads. We came to see if there is anything we can do to help and the good folk of the village suggested we speak with you."[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Dec 2, 2007)

"I will stay outside as well."  Drynethael says.  Seeing the guards on edge has aroused his suspicions towards humans even more, and he is loathe to part with his weaponry in front of the unproven town guards.  

[sblock=OOC] I understand that the guards and such are just taking normal precautions too, but so far, Drynethael is coming off to me as being very suspicious of humans he doesn't know, since his mother was killed by human bandits (also, I'm playing up the 9 CHA).  For that reason, I should probably have him stay outside as well.  As much as I'd like to have him go inside and make Sense Motive checks on Rufus and Burne, It'd probably be out of character for him to just drop his weapons (and his suspicious nature) just now. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock] Mulnock rises his glass too, cheerfully. 
*"Yes yes I almost forgot our porpoise here. Since you are the administrative and head of the town, we assume you could provide us with a map, or some intelligence about these bandits."* the gnome glances at Rufus weaponry and thought to himself: _"Well we can't bring weapons, but this bear has an axe the size of my chair... too much armored for the breakfast hm?"_[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=Alpha]Burne waves his hand in a permissive gesture and a servant brings Aredal and Mulnock glasses into which they pour a very rich-flavored wine. A second servant prepares a plate for Mulnock and places it before him. You can see that his portions are no smaller than those given to Burne and Rufus. After a minute or two of eating, Burne pauses from his morning meal and finally gets down to business. He dabs his mouth with a napkin and speaks, Now that I've had a bit to eat, let me see. Where do I begin? he holds his hand up to his chin and strokes it a few times. You notice there is the beginning of what may one day be a goatee, but his beard is apparently quite thin and the endeavor is probably not making the kind of progress he would like. Well, I suppose if you wish to help us out with bandits, there is a rather important errand I could send you on. Reports of bandit attacks have been increasing of late. I would send the Badgers, but they already have their hands full with patrolling the roads and I can't spare enough of them for a concentrated operation such as this. You see, my scouts tell me that the bandit activity is heaviest around what was once an abandoned moathouse some leagues to the east. I suspect that is where they are headquartered. If you and your group were to journey there, discover who is behind the recent attacks, and put a stop to it, I would be quite grateful. I can even offer you a reward for every bandit you kill. How about 25 pieces of gold per ear? I would of course grant you the authority to act on my behalf in this manner.

I would be able to provide you with a map to the moathouse if you wish. There is a disused trail that leads east that way. It isn't on the map, but I can show you where to find it. If your group requires any supplies, Rufus and I have some stores that we might be able to provide you for reasonable compensation. We have magical potions and I have arcane scrolls I could sell you if you require them. Of course, I will expect a full report on the bandit leaders you discover before you claim the bounties when you get back. Is there any other way I can be of assistance before you go?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2007)

We would be happy to help in this matter. Although I frown upon killing I believe my companions will be pleased to hear about the reward. A map would be very welcome too, as none of us know these parts. Aredal replies, sipping the wine. Well there is one more thing. The villagers also told us to speak with a man called Ashstaff. Could you tell us anything about him? I believe many hold him in high regard. And lastly I must apologize if my friends's cause a bit of hassle in the town. As you no doubt know, dwarves have a hard time feeling safe in the open air, and my companion probably will be marching around in his armor all the time, and the elves are so accustomed to living in the wilderness that they are always ready for monsters to leap from behind the closest tree. But with time I believe I can get them to feel safe enough in your peacefull town to walk in the streets without their bows.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Daonil is a large enough man that he understands how people could feel threatened by having an armed man walking among them.  What he doesn't understand at all is why that's a problem.  The world isn't a safe place, why expect people to pretend it is?  But, he's willing to part with his weapons in exchange for being able to say he's spent the night in a _city_.  His dagger is hidden (DC 21) on his person, and since he's not willing to strip naked, and doesn't bother with changes of clothing, he's going to simply loosen his studded leather to look as casual and relaxed as an uncouth wild man wearing well-worn leather with rusting steel bits can look.  (He'd probably look like a big biker, to compare him to a modern stereotype.)

Sorry that I haven't kept up, you all keep a furious pace!  I usually can't post on the weekends, but I'll do my best to give this game more focus.

I'm unclear on something.  Is Ashstaff the wizard in the tower?  Or is Burne in the tower?  I'd like to know, because I'd like Daonil to be off talking to the other while the main group is at the tower.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=Alpha]Burne nods to Rufus, who walks upstairs and returns a few moments later with a scroll case, which he hands to Aredal. Here is a map of the surrounding area. I'm afraid the exact location of the moathouse is not precisely marked, but if you take the Low Road east out of Hommlet then follow the unused trace road at the fork, you should come across it. As for your friends, just make sure they don't pick any fights with the locals. I'm a fair man, but if any of your allies are caught in an altercation while so equipped, the law dictates I must assume most aggressive intent, regardless of which party is the instigator.

_OOC: Refer to Map 1._

When you mention Ashstaff, Burne smiles with fondness and a bit of patrimony. Yes, good old Jaroo. He is a wise man. He represents the Old Faith of this town, but that does not happen to include me. He is an influential member of the village though, and many seek him for spiritual guidance.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Bihlbo brings up a really good point that I would like to address. A lot of players have this misconception that armor = clothes. Taking off your armor is not literally stripping down naked. It simply involves removing protective apparatuses that are in almost all cases draped over or around clothing. Wearing armor without anything underneath would be chapping and extraordinarily uncomfortable. Even padded (quilted) armor is not the most comfortable type of clothing to wear and would begin to chafe if nothing was worn underneath. Armor's primary purpose is protection, not decency. Most people wear pantaloons, breeches, and a jerkin underneath their armor at least. Sorry if you guys feel I get preachy. I was a history major.

To clear up identities, Jaroo Ashstaff is a priest of the Old Faith and an elder of the village who lives in area 24. Burne is a wizard and one of two co-rulers of Hommlet who lives in the tower (area 31).[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]  Oh, I have no misconception about the reality of wearing clothing under armor.  But Dolan is a dwarf, and a dwarven fighter at that.  To him going around with only clothes on, and nothing metallic and heavy, would be the same as running around in his birthday suit.  Can any of you really imagine Gimli in a pair of pantaloons and an open shirt?  Yikes.
Sorry if I seem beligerant about this...it's just part of how I see the character, and I'm trying to have some fun with it.     [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah I too think that a dwarf without his armor would feel naked. I have a picture of dwarfs as a race that uses chain-shirts as your comfortable home-wear and even the aprons of dwarven blacksmiths are equivalent to leather armors. I know that is a bit extreme image though.[/sblock]
"Thank you for your hospitality sir." Aredal says as he takes the case and rises. "I assure, we aren't looking for troubles and I'll try to get my friends to feel more comfortable. Well then, I suppose we should go and see what our friend Daonil found out from this Ashstaff then, it's good to make friends with the locals." He says with a smile. He bows deep to the two men before leaving. "May the Sun smile gently upon your home."

[sblock=OOC 2]I'm making up blessings that seem appropriate for a priest of Sun-God. If there is an source for Pelorite sayings somewhere, I would appreciate them  .[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry if we're coming off as being uncooperative, Airwalkrr.  I just think my character's preconceived notions about humans really keep him weary in a whole town full of them.  Once he's informed of the customs - and more importantly, the law - concerning carrying weapons in town, I think he'll be more likely to doff his armor now and then.  Sorry if that's causing a headache for you in the meantime, though!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I *was* under that misconception, so thanks for clearing that up!  Daonil is certainly not wearing his armor, then.  How much drunken carrousing can be accomplished with restrictive leather clothing on?  He wears a sleeveless tunic tucked into loose black britches, and his forearms are wrapped with fur-speckled rawhide.  His boots are big, they are floppy, and yes, they are jaunty.[/sblock]

Daonil, having left the group as they headed toward the tower, takes a short walk behind the inn toward the trees of the small grove.  Sandwiched between the fetid stink of the tanner and stablemaster, the trees seem to smell unnaturally sweet to Daonil.  As he approaches, he spies a puddle in the dirt nearby and kneels to dip his hands and say a prayer for his travels.

He's arrived to speak to Ashstaff with the most respectful and somber attitude he can, knowing that the Old ways are to be treated with honor, even in a civilized place such as this.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Vicroar does understand that wearing armor in a protected area is considered odd, but from what he has heard the land is far from safe.  [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]That's all good, guys. I just wanted to make sure you understood I may not deal with armor the way you have been used to. I know some DMs allow fighters to walk around in full plate 16 hours a day. I don't think they realize how exhausting it is, not merely because of the weight, but rather because of its bulk and the fact that every movement of your body now experiences added resistance. Because of this and the fact that Hommlet is a civilized area (monsters being uncommon), NPCs will typically find it absurd to be wearing armor unless you are expecting a fight. You haven't even seen any guards in town except for the ones at the tower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alpha]Burne raises a glass to you as you leave and returns to his meal. Rufus just grunts with a barely perceptible nod. The guard returns your items to you and lets you out the door, wishing you good luck.[/sblock]

Aredal and Mulnock step out some 20 or so minutes later. They are unharmed and looked fairly pleased. What shall be your next step?

[sblock=Bihlbo]As you step into the grove, you could almost forget you are in a civilized area. The air is quieter here, almost as if the hustle and bustle of the village has drifted away. An old man with a sickle tends to the bushes here. The Oerth Mother welcomes you, my child, he says without looking up, but you are not of this village. From whence do you come and why do you seek me?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Aredal relays the information about the bandit hideout and reward to the others and finally says. "Well, shall we go find Daonil and see if he found Ashstaff? I wouldn't mind meeting him personally either. It seems he is a wise man and having good relations with the locals is always good."


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 5, 2007)

*Daonil is in the Grove*

[sblock=What's happening to Daonil]







			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> As you step into the grove, you could almost forget you are in a civilized area. The air is quieter here, almost as if the hustle and bustle of the village has drifted away. An old man with a sickle tends to the bushes here. The Oerth Mother welcomes you, my child, he says without looking up, but you are not of this village. From whence do you come and why do you seek me?




Daonil replies, "Kind elder, I am Daonil Riventha, from far to the south.  I spent my youth in a village on the Woolly Bay and have only recently adventured inland.  I heard from the folks in the tavern last night that there's been reports of bandits, and some of the good folks of this city been spooked by some strange goings on.  Some new friends of mine are off talkin' to the wizard in the tower, but I thought you might have a better idea of what I could do to help your city."
[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Dec 5, 2007)

Drynethael listens intently to Aredal as he recounts his conversation with Rufus and Burne.   "Good.  It seems they have a probable location for us to begin our searches, but I agree; let's go see what Daonil has found out from Ashstaff."   Drynethael eyes the keep briefly one last time before he turns to head with his friends down to the grove.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Dolan nods.  Aye, well done, priest.  We have heads to bash, and gold to collect.  Mayhap we'll even do the town some good along the way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Vicroar nods at Arendal. I have a small interest in meeting his man as well. Let us be off then.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

*"And more important than that, I got my second breakfast!"* Mulnock says patting his belly.


----------



## Brachna (Dec 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm going to be out of town this weekend and the next, so chances are good I'll only be able to post Monday - Thursday next week.  I just wanted to let people know so no one holds up the action on my account, since I likely won't be able to get online until Monday anyway.   

Since we're going to talk to Ashstaff, if anything conversations or anything happen while I'm gone, just assume Drynethael stays rather quiet around the druid, letting Aredal speak to the human for him.  
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]
I see, the druid says as he gently tends to the bushes, you wish to go hunting for adventure. I sensed that air about you. The druid stands up tall and you can see he is a fairly large man, over six feet tall with a tangled brown beard and wispy long hair. Though large, he has a gentle nature. Why don't you come inside my hovel, where we can talk more, he suggests, moving towards the low-roofed wooden building. Following him inside, you see the place is small, simply decorated, and uses the outside of a large tree as one of its walls. Resting on a shelf is a simple wood-carved icon of a very plump feminine figure. The druid moves to a cabinet from which he pulls a green concoction of some kind and pours himself a mug. He offers some of this cold "tea" to you as well, then sits down upon a mat, inviting you to do the same.

Before we speak anymore, let me introduce myself. I am Jaroo Ashstaff. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance, Daonil. You speak of bandits. I know little of this. Bandits are not a particularly common problem these days, but I have heard the occasional story about roadside attacks. Still, if what you say is true, there may be cause for concern. Last time evil arose in these parts it threatened the entire region. If you intend to investigate this affair with the bandits, I would be very interesting in hearing what you learn. And of course I would compensate you for your trouble. The evil that once watched like a shadow over this land cannot be allowed to rise again. I would suggest you first look in the abandoned moathouse just to the east of town. It was once a satellite for the Temple and may have become some kind of hideout for brigands. If there is anything else you wish to know, please ask. Otherwise, I bid you farewell and Beory's blessing.[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry for the delay, folks! It's still a very busy season at the store. It might be like this until Christmas is over FYI. But I will get back to more regular posting after that.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=Ashstaff and Daonil]
Daonil can't shake the feeling that there's something required of him in times like this.  If only he'd spent less time getting into trouble when he was younger, and more time learning protocol and spiritual matters.

Daonil, careful not to touch anything, stands close to a wall and has a hard time not being distracted by the druid's trinkets and symbols of religious signifigance.  Once the druid has finished with what he had to say, Daonil replies, "Er.. um, Ashstaff honored elder," he says, grimacing at his clumsy words then dismissing his failing attempts with a motion of his hand, "I'll surely report to ya about what we learn with these bandits, I promise you that.  Banditry I have no problem with, but these seem to be after anyone with coin, even the poor and innocent.  And this business with the magic troubles me a bit.  I'll try to get to the bottom of things.

"Do you mind telling me a bit more about this _evil_ that covered your land?  If I know more about that, and these new troubles got anything in common, it be best I know as much as I can 'bout what's been going on before."[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]







			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "I'll surely report to ya about what we learn with these bandits, I promise you that.  Banditry I have no problem with, but these seem to be after anyone with coin, even the poor and innocent.




Bandits are rarely noble, my child, the druid replies, stories of heroic bandits stealing from the rich to give to the poor are all but unheard of. They exist merely in fairy tales.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> And this business with the magic troubles me a bit.  I'll try to get to the bottom of things.




What business might that be? the druid asks, I am not certain I know what magic you speak of.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "Do you mind telling me a bit more about this _evil_ that covered your land?  If I know more about that, and these new troubles got anything in common, it be best I know as much as I can 'bout what's been going on before."




The short bit is that followers of a powerful demon came to this land and brought great strife to the area. Their influence on the region was so foul and they attracted so many evil creatures to their side that the forces of good were required to intervene. Six years ago, the two sides clashed on the field of Emridy Meadows. Evil was routed and fled into their temple where heroes followed. They sealed the demon within the temple and closed off the lower levels. The forces of evil were scattered to the winds and that was the end, so we thought. I fear that the banditry of late may be a sign of Evil's return. But there is no need to be hasty. I would like to know more before making a judgment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=Ashstaff & Daonil]







			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> What business might that be? the druid asks, I am not certain I know what magic you speak of.




"The rumors say that fearsome, magical beasts are following travellers on the road as they come into town.  No doubt their howls are meant to scare people off.  I assumed it was the work of the wizard, but I suppose it could be something more sinister, if the wizard is a protector of this place."



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The short bit is that followers of a powerful demon came to this land and brought great strife to the area. Their influence on the region was so foul and they attracted so many evil creatures to their side that the forces of good were required to intervene. Six years ago, the two sides clashed on the field of Emridy Meadows. Evil was routed and fled into their temple where heroes followed. They sealed the demon within the temple and closed off the lower levels. The forces of evil were scattered to the winds and that was the end, so we thought. I fear that the banditry of late may be a sign of Evil's return. But there is no need to be hasty. I would like to know more before making a judgment.




"Well, what would be the best way for me and those I'm with ta learn more for you?  If they were last seen in that temple, maybe that's where we gotta go first."
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]







			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "The rumors say that fearsome, magical beasts are following travellers on the road as they come into town.  No doubt their howls are meant to scare people off.  I assumed it was the work of the wizard, but I suppose it could be something more sinister, if the wizard is a protector of this place."




Ah, now I understand what you meant, the druid says with a nod, though I imagine the howls people have been hearing are far more mundane creatures than they expect. Monsters to be sure, but most likely humanoids and not magical beasts.



			
				Bihlbo said:
			
		

> "Well, what would be the best way for me and those I'm with ta learn more for you?  If they were last seen in that temple, maybe that's where we gotta go first."




I doubt you will need to go quite as far as the temple, at least not yet. The temple is too far away to be used as a staging ground for attacks on the highways here. It is more likely the bandits are somewhere closer. An abandoned moathouse to the east might be where they are hiding. I would check there first.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=Ashstaff and Daonil]"Thank you, I appreciate your help.  As soon as I find out where the troubles come from, I'll be back to tell you what I've learned."  Daonil pauses a moment.  "If I could have a traveller's blessing, it would be a great honor.  So far from the sea, my home of the heart, I feel weary sometimes at the thought of staying so far inland, even in such exciting times."

Once they are done, Daonil leaves with an as-appropriate-as-he-can-think-of farewell, and heads toward the tower to meet the others.  If he approaches when they are inside, he will stay back a good distance and wait for them on the road.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2007)

*"Is that druids home far from here? We could take a look."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2007)

[sblock=Bihlbo]Of course my son, the druid says, may the Oerth Mother guide you and give you wisdom while you are away from your element. And always remember that evil may disguise itself many ways, even seeming to be cooperative, but in the end the followers of wickedness work only for themselves.[/sblock]

Daonil steps back out onto the road to rendezvous with his compatriots who journeyed to the tower. He spots his fellows soon and before long your group reconnoiters along the road running east through town (around building 27). You have spent the better part of the morning gathering information, but there are still others in town you could speak with. Perhaps the locals might be willing to share some of their experiences (if you approach them without looking like soldiers of course). Maybe the travelers at the inn have something to offer your group. And there is always the imposing church of St. Cuthbert sitting high on a hill in the north part of town; the followers of the Cudgel might have something to say about the rise of evil activity in the area.

*XP: Each character receives 25 XP for information gathered.*


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 16, 2007)

When Daonil rejoins the group, he greets everyone and jovially says, "It seems my suspicions about the tower were wrong - you've all survived!"  With a great laugh he continues, "I had a good talk with Ashstaff... er, about the Old Gods and my fate... and he also said that the abandoned moathouse to the east is where he suggested we start.  The local banditry was something he'd like a report on once we get something to tell him - he'd like to know if it has any connection with the demonic infestation they had at some temple a while back.  What did the rest of you learn?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

I learned that dwarves do more than grumble, although not much more. Vicroar says teasingly, slapping his miniature companion.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

And I learned that elves talk to much, but I guess everyone already knows that,  Dolan responds with a hint of menace.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Aredal chuckles at the dwarf's and elf's exchange and then answers to Daonil. "It seems that great minds do think alike. The wizard in the tower also suggested we'd check the moathouse. He even provided us with a map through an abandoned trail. I would still like to speak with the priests in that yeon church but not about this venture so it can wait. I think we should start towards the moathouse right away then?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2007)

Time to bash heads?  I'm ready.  The grin that comes to the dwarf's face would be a little unsettling to most.  Luckily he's surrounded by adventurers.


----------



## Brachna (Dec 17, 2007)

Drynethael nods. "Aye. I'm ready to get to the bottom of these attacks.  We now have two separate sources, both pointing towards this moat house as a base of operations."  He looks at Aredal as the priest mentions the church. "However, if you feel it would be best to get the blessings of the gods, I would, of course, defer to your judgement."

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry my schedule made posting rather hit and miss this last week, but things should be back to normal for the forseeable future (with the exception of Christmas day).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Lets cut some throats my friends. And get our grasp on some treasure while so." *the gnome says smiling.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 17, 2007)

With concern in his eyes, Daonil responds, "You lot talk like you've never seen a head bashed in or a throat slit.  I've seen mast and sail burning above my head and my friends bleedin' to death in the ropes next to me.  It's something I don't want to see again - if it can be avoided.  Some bandits deserve killin', but let's make sure these we're after aren't the other kind of brigand before we bring more suffer'n pain into the world.

"But I think we're in agreement about what ta do next.  Let's suit up and see what's what at this moathouse.  And pray ta whatever god listens that what we find is less an evil than what this place has seen before."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 17, 2007)

Show me that map so that I may lead the way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

Mulnock waves his hand to Daonil.* "You worry too much boy."*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

"I agree with our big friend. I don't enjoy all this talk about bloodshed but I guess that might become unavoidable. Let's stop by the Inn so I can grab my gear and then let's get going."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

*"Hmm I could grab a third breakfast...." *Mulnock thinks out loud.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2007)

Dolan shrugs and follows along, trying to resist the urge to take practice swings with his hammer.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: I've returned from the dead. Sorry for the delay over the holidays. Let's begin again in earnest!

Your party makes a quick stop at the inn to grab your equipment and supplies. On the way out, Ostler offers each of you some biscuits for the road, saying, It looks like the lot of you are headed for some adventure. Might I suggest if you are intending to loot and plunder some monster's lair, you might be well served by a mule and some saddlebags. I imagine if you head up to the Trading Post 'fores you leave they could fix you right up. Good luck then!

[sblock=If any of you decide to visit the Trading Post...]You stop by the trading post and procure a mule and saddlebags to haul any ill-gotten gains you might stumble upon for the so-called "bargain of a life-time" price of 13 gp. While you are there, Rannos the shopkeeper recommends you take along their hire-out groom, Bryman, to watch over the mule and their trained man-at-arms, Thoms, for extra protection. Of course, upon hearing you will be taking the gentlemen into the wilderness (such a dangerous place, what with monsters rumored to be lurking about!), they insist that you outfit them properly by purchasing chainmail for both their use or renting suits. If you purchase two sets of chainmail, they offer you the discounted price of 165 gp each, otherwise it is 175 gp for one suit. Rental price is 15 gp per week, paid in advance. (The groom and man-at-arms are otherwise armored in leather chaps only.)[/sblock]

A scrub of thorns, thistles, weeds, and shrubs grows thickly along the edge of the track which leads to the ruins. Even the track is mostly overgrown and cluttered with fallen branches and trees. Here and there it is washed out, in other places a mire.

Some game evidently still follows the pathway, however, for after a mile or so faint traces can seen. But even considering this, going is slow, and it takes over four hours to reach the place trudging along on foot. Considerable hacking and clearing is necessary to make the way passable, otherwise it probably would have taken you half the time. After two miles, the track turns more northerly, the begins to sink and become boggy. Tall marsh plants grow thickly where cattails and tamaracks do not. Off to the left can be seen the jagged silhouette of the moathouse.

A side path, banked high to cross over the wetland to either side, leads just north to the entrance of the ruin. The track here is only about 15 feet wide or so, with crumbling embankments making travel near the edge dangerous. The bogs stink. The vegetation appears dense and prolific, but somehow sickly and unhealthy, creepers and vines throwing their strangling loops over the skeletons of dead saplings and living bushes alike. The rushes and cattails rustle and bend even to a slight zephyr, and weird birdcalls, croakings, and other unwholesome sounds come faintly across the fen.

As you approach the moathouse along the main path, you are startled by the emergence of six giant frogs from the reeds of a small pond near the drawbridge. Some of them look large enough to devour an entire halfling! They croak and extend their tongues, apparently viewing your group as a tasty treat.

OOC: Surprise round. *Mulnock*, *Dryneth*, and *Aredal* are surprised. *Dolan*, *Vicroar*, and *Daonol* may each take a standard action. You may each be holding one weapon (and shield if you own one) of your choice.

Map scale is 1 Square = 10 feet. Traveling off the road counts as double movement.

I designated a marching order since you hadn't set one yet. Facing the frogs from front to back:
Front Left: Dolan - Front Right: Vicroar
Middle Left: Daonil - Middle Right: Mulnock
Back Left: Dryneth - Back Right: Aredal

Combat Primer: Everyone (who gets to act that round) declares their actions (in this case OnlytheStrong, Redclaw, and Bihlbo). I will determine the actions of the monsters ahead of time. After all actions for that round have been posted, I will resolve the round in initiative order and post the results.

REMEMBER SCALE IS 1 SQUARE = 10 FEET! (sorry, but I'm too lazy to draw extra lines on the map)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Vicroar pulls an arrow and notches it. "I believe these creatures intend to make us a meal. Vicroar moves to the right of the group and back 15ft.

[sblock=Rolls]

Okay, I sort of messed up twice on my rolls, but I figured I will just tell you and it would be okay. My initative roll is fine, as is my attack roll (even though I won't attack until the next round), but I messed up on my dmg roll. I added the skirmish class feature, which I can't use yet as I have to move 10ft and then attack and they are outside of 30ft. Sorry, I was planning on attacking and then decided it was wiser to move first. Anyway, here's the rolls.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448527/

Init: 6
Attack: 22 
Dmg: [3,6] so 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dolan, AC 18, HP 13/13*

Dolan smiles grimly as he sees the frogs emerge from the swamp.  Aye, elf, he responds to Vicroar, They be lookin' fer lunch and we're the buffet.  Let's show 'em we bite back  The sturdy dwarf takes a step forward, hunkers down behind his shield and cocks his hammer behind his head.

[sblock=ooc] 5' step forward and ready an action to swing at any frog that comes within range.
Attack roll (1d20+5)=9 
Damage roll (1d8+3)=4 
Ouch, rough start.  I guess it's better than a 9 to hit and max damage though, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Not a problem at all, Airwalkrr.  I think this holiday season was especially busy for all of us.
[/sblock]  

If I may backtrack for just a minute:

Drynethael seems especially interested when Ostler mentions buying a pack mule.  "I would submit that we consider purchasing a mule.  It would be a handy beast to store our rations and other weighty essentials that may slow us down in combat.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I know my shoulder is weary from carrying my pack all day." He says with a hint of a smile. "If we need to hire out a stable boy to watch over the animal and a guard to watch over the boy, then so be it.  Of course, I'll defer to the majority opinion, but my vote goes towards getting the mule."

[sblock=OOC again]
I don't think Dryneth can afford to hire out the stable hand and the man-at-arms by himself, but he should have enough gold for the mule, at least.  

Airwalkrr, I'm not sure how much of those expenses is covered under the Common upkeep I paid for.  If the mule is, then great!  I'll have more money to pool towards hiring out hirelings.  If not, we may have to cut a few corners.  Either way, just let me know so I deduct the proper amount.
[/sblock]

And, back to the present:

Drynethael spends the surprise round with his mouth agape, momentarily taken aback by the size of these frogs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2007)

*"Wow! Those will eat me... all of me!"* Mulnock says unable to react.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Upkeep only covers day-to-day expenses such as meals, rations, mending of clothing, stays at the inn, etc. If you pay standard upkeep or greater, it also covers most things costing less than a silver piece (within reason) such as replacing ammunition, torches, and other such gear. I'll clarify this in the OOC thread for future reference.

I indicated Daonil's action already. Bihlbo, if you wish him to do something else, let me know.[/sblock]

Daonil steps forward and hurls a javelin towards the nearest frog. It lodges itself squarely in the amphibian's upper shoulder, causing it to croak in pain, but the strike only makes it angrier. The frogs all begin to hop towards your group as rapidly as their bulky but muscular legs can carry them.

OOC: Party initiative is 9, so apply your initiative modifier to that roll and to determine the order your group acts. The frogs act on initiative 5 so everyone gets to act before them.

Daonil hits AC 13 for 6 damage with a javelin.

Actions for next round, please.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

Vicroar looses an arrow at the wounded frog. He takes his eyes off his loosed arrow and immediately begins notching another one.

Vicroar's attack on the nearest frog (1st attack)and dmg roll (1d20+3=10, 1d6=3)


----------



## Brachna (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks for the clarification on upkeep, Airwalkrr.  I wasn't quite sure what it entailed.  Anyway, I have just enough money to buy the pack mule for 13 gp, so I will do so.  He'll be awfully handy to carry extra rations and such (especially with my character being just under the borderline for medium encumbrance without my backpack/bedroll and rations).  I can't afford the hirelings as yet, so he'll probably have to be left unattended if we go outside somewhere.  If anyone else can afford the hirelings, all the better, but I think Drynethael will at least buy the pack mule, Airwalkrr.
[/sblock]

Onto the next round (Initiative 13):

Drynethael (Temporary) AC 17, HP 8/8

His shield slung to his back, Drynethael nocks an arrow to the quiver of his shortbow and advances 10 feet to fire just above Dolan's head.  Before firing, however, he bows his head against the bow and softly chants a quick incantation of guidance.

OOC:  Drynethael has his bow out.  He advances directly ahead 10', which should place him behind Dolan's current position.  He then casts True Strike in preparation to fire next round.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dolan, AC 18 (Damage Conversion 4), HP 13/13*

Dolan fights the urge to charge the frogs, knowing that the party will be better served to form a strong defensive unit.  Bah.  Come to me hammer, ye great slimy things!  

[sblock=ooc] Once again, Dolan will ready to attack any frog that comes within reach of his hammer.  
Initiative 9
Attack roll (1d20+5)=7 [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2008)

Aredal unstraps the mace from his belt while at the same time grasping the Sun-symbol hanging on his neck. "Light of the Sun, Guide our arms now" You can feel an aura of courage bolster your morale coming from Aredal.

OOC: Move action to draw the mace then cast Bless. +1 to attack rolls to my allies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2008)

The gnomes follows the dwarf, staying behind him.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=Public OOC]Sorry for the delay in responding!  Thanks for acting for me Airwalkrr, I appreciate it.  I'm loving the maps, BTW!

I think that getting the mule, hirelings, and rented armor for them is a great idea, as long as we can trust them to stick with us.  I don't know how much work we are expected to do to ensure that the hirelings don't just load up the mule and take off through the woods alone with our "ill-gotten gains."  This is something on which we should all pool our coin, I think, and I'm willing to contribute to it.[/sblock]

With a wicked grin Daonil shouts as he launches a javelin at the slime-covered frogs, "Well ain't this a mis'rable mess!  These beasts make a bad bog but worse!  Ho now!  Meet em with steel!"

Daonil takes a couple steps forward, standing alongside Dolan.  His trident at the ready, he focuses on the approaching frogs and begins stomping a beat with his foot and belting out a shanty,

_"’Twas a chilly morn when we set sail and we were not far from land
Our captain, he spied a mer-i-maid so fair with a comb and a spyglass in her hand"_

OOC: Everyone within earshot gains +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

Vicroar's arrow ricochets off the frog's shimmering hide as it continues to advance. The frogs hungrily charge your group, snapping viciously at Daonil and Dolan while the rest encircle the group to begin their own attacks. Dolan looses his hammer at a frog lunging towards him (AC 20), connecting with the beast's head (6 points) just as it bites into him. He feels a crushing sensation, but the monster's jaws fail to penetrate his armor. Meanwhile, Daonil makes a quick move to the right to dodge the frog snapping its jaws at him.

[sblock=Report]
Frog 2: -6 hp
Frog 4: -6 hp, disabled

Everyone note that Bless and Inspire Courage do not stack with each other since they are both morale bonuses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2008)

Mulnock tries to make a sneaky attack to the frog with his kukri

Attack and Damagehttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1452618/

(Forgot about Sneak damage) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1452621/


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=vodavosa] How are you sneak attacking?  You need to be hidden or invisible, so that the creature is unaware of your presence, or flanking, which none of us are at this point.  If you were to tumble behind them you could probably get the flank. [/sblock]

Dolan looks at the slime on his hammer with distaste.  That'll be costin' ya, froggy.  Me hammer'll be takin' it out of yer hide.  He puncutates his anger with another strong swing at the disabled amphibian in front of him.

[sblock=ooc] Attack roll (1d20+5)=21 Damage roll (1d8+3)=6 
Oops, +1 for inspire courage, so 7 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1452659/


Vicroar notches his arrow in his bow and draws it back......... until the arrow snaps. "I do believe that was the arrow the dwarf made."


ooc: Okay, those were the worst 2 rolls I have had in a long time. A 5 wouldn't hit anything lol


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Drat.  I hadn't seen that Bless was cast.  I wouldn't have inspired if I had noticed that.[/sblock]

Daonil attacks Frog 1 with his trident: Crit?, YES!
Damage: 7 points (Edit: +2 from music)


----------



## Brachna (Jan 6, 2008)

Drynethael (shieldless) AC 17, HP 8/8

On Initiative 13 of the following round (Round 3, counting the surprise round?):

Drynethael takes a quick step back in order to better draw a bead on one of the frogs.  Taking extra care not to hit his allies, he whispers the last phrase of his enchantment as he looses the arrow.  He then drops his bow and readies his rapier and his light shield in preparation to engage the foul things up close.  "Do these things naturally grow this large - and this aggressive - out here, or have these frogs been ensorcelled?" He asks his companions as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]
Drynethael takes a 5' step directly back so as not to provoke an attack of opportunity for firing his bow in melee range.  He'll take the -4 for firing into melee, but hopefully this will be cancelled out by his BAB and DEX bonus of +5.  He also cast True Strike the round before, for an additional +20 Insight Bonus to his Attack roll.  The Bard song will grant an additional +1 Morale bonus to attack and damage rolls.  He will attack frog #6.

He'll then take a free action to drop the bow, and then a move action to ready his rapier and shield.

Without further ado, the rolls, on Initiative 13 (9 +4 DEX modifier):

Attack Roll 1d20+5-4+20+1= 3+22 = AC 25   Whew!  Good thing I cast True Strike.  You're not the only one with a low roll there, Vicroar!  lol

 Damage Roll 1d6+1 = 5+1 = 6 HP
 Well, at least I connected solidly there.

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

Dolan and Daonil both sink their weapons into the frogs ahead of them with a pair of satisfying crunches. Dolan's frog slumps to the ground as a trickle of blood issues forth from its mouth. Daonil's beast is quite injured from the blow and hobbles back towards the pool from whence it came. Meanwhile Vicroar struggles with his bow and Mulnock cannot find an opening as the frogs continue to assail them. Aredal moves to Mulnock's side and tries to aid his strike but his effort is too little, too late. Dryneth takes a step back, his bow infused with faint arcane energies and releases an arrow that sails unerringly towards its target. The monster is struck by the arrow at the top of its head, causing a torrent of blood, but apparently glancing off the skull, protecting the creature from a fatal injury.

The frogs continue to snap and chomp, growing more voracious by the second. However your armor and mobility serve you well as you manage to avoid taking any damage from the creatures.

[sblock=Report]
Frog 1: -5, disabled
Frog 2: -6
Frog 4: -5, unconscious
Frog 6: -6
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 7, 2008)

*Dolan, AC 18 (Damage Conversion 4), HP 13/13*

Dolan bellows a wordless challenge to the remaining frogs as his hammer sends one to its death.  He then turns his attention to the frog that has slipped past him and threatens his less heavily armored companions.  
His hammer once again flashes down with brutal force, striking the frog with a wet thud.
[sblock=ooc] Turn and attack frog #6, attack roll (1d20+6)=23 damage roll (1d8+4)=12 [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 7, 2008)

Vicroar begins to get frustrated at his seeming lack of skill with his bow. Granted he was young for his race, but he could only assume his gods did not favor him in this battle. Maybe these frogs were of a natural order of life and the group disrupted Nature somehow.....   Vicroar launches another arrow at frog #5, and is not surprised in the least when it sails wide. 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1453091/ To hit: 7!!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Drat.  I hadn't seen that Bless was cast.  I wouldn't have inspired if I had noticed that.[/sblock]



OOC: Yeah but the bless is still on even if you stop singing later  . Your song is more powerful but if you need to do something that takes more effort we still have something.
BTW: Thanks Air for ghosting action for me. That was a good choise of action.

Loathe on harming a living being Aredal moves next to one frog, trying to disrupt it with false attack to give his allies better chances of hitting one.

OOC: Aid action to give +2 on attack for Mulnock.
1d20+2=16


----------



## Brachna (Jan 7, 2008)

On Initiative 13 of Round 4:

Drynethael AC 18 (with shield) HP 8/8

Amazed somewhat that his arcane guided arrow was insufficient to fell the beast, Drynethael strikes at it viciously with his rapier as it hops towards him.  

[sblock=OOC]
Dryneth attacks frog #6 with his rapier, who has now moved up into melee with him.

Attack Roll = 1d20+6 (with bard song) = AC 21

Damage Roll = 1d6+1 (with bard song) = 5 HP

If that is enough to drop the frog, he'll take a 5' step to the south to line himself up to charge frog #5 next round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 7, 2008)

Daonil continues to sing,

_"Oh the ocean waves do roll,
And the stormy winds do blow,
Aye, and we poor sailors are skipping at the top!
And the landlubbers lie down below below below,
And the landlubbers lie down below"_

With his harpoon, Daonil throws all his weight into a hearty, but reckless stab!

Attacking frog #2; Bless and inspire are active. (1d20+2=10) 
piercing damage with inspire active (1d8+1=8)


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

As Dryneth skewers the frog lunging for him with his rapier, Dolan's hammer thumps the frog on the back. As Dryneth pulls his blade from the beast, it slumps to the ground, lifeless. As the frog falls, another of Vicroar's arrows goes sailing through the air, almost nicking a frog, but landing harmlessly nearby. Aredal and Mulnock combine their efforts against the frog before them, but the beast ducks their attack (AC 9 after aid). Daonil's inspiration continues to bolster his allies, but his spirit and mind are not one as his blade stabs the ground near the frog's feet.

The frogs continue to press the attack like the mindless beasts they are. Driven by hunger, one surges towards Aredal but the cleric jumps out of the way just in time. Daonil, his guard let down while he pries his blade from the swamp feels a sharp pain on his shoulder as one of the frogs bites deeply (6 points). Another frog leaps for Dolan, but he smacks it away with his shield.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Dolan, AC 18 (Damage Conversion 4), HP 13/13*

Dolan grins through his thick beard and shouts, Not exactly the heads I was thinkin' about thumpin, but these'll do!
He once again tries to punctuate his enjoyment with a heavy hit on another frog, but this time he slips in the swampy mud and his hammer strike is less sure.
[sblock=ooc] attack frog #5, attack roll (1d20+6)=12 , on the off chance that's high enough, damage (1d8+4)=9 [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Vicroar draws his bow and aims at the same frog Dolan attacked. 

Post 171, Vicroar's attack on frogs. (1d20+3=11, 1d6=2) 

ooc: I forgot to add my +1 from the song. Like it matters lol. This is terrible for an elf (or anyone else.)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

"...of our gallant ship" Aredal hums to Daonil's song as he strikes at frog with his mace, disgusted by the fact that he has to participate in killing, but it tried to eat him alive.

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+2=16, 1d6+2=6)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 8, 2008)

"I'll kill ya! You'll see!" Mulnock says as he tries to stab one of the frogs.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1454979/


----------



## Brachna (Jan 8, 2008)

Drynethael (with shield) AC 18  HP 8/8

On Initiative 13 of Round 5:

"Looks like you have things well in hand on this flank, Dolan," Dryneth says quickly to the dwarf as he pulls his rapier from the dead batrachian,  "I'll leave you to do your work while I see if I can't help Daonil!"  With that, he sprints around behind and to the north and west of his companions, preparing to strike at the frogs beseiging the bard from behind.

[sblock=OOC]
I want to do one of two things here, Airwalkrr, depending on your ruling of how difficult the terrain is off the road.

1.  If the terrain off the road is considered normal, then Dryneth takes a double move to the north and to the west in order to line himself up to charge frog #2 (or #3, if #2 drops) next round.  Airwalkrr, please place me at least 10' to the north west away from frog #2.  I want to set myself up to charge so that when I do charge, I'll create a diagonal flank with Mulnock.

2.  If the terrain or conditions are such that I CANNOT charge in the following round (due to rough terrain requiring double movement costs, etc.), then just place me in the NW threat zone of frog #2 (to still flank with Mulnock).  In that case, I'll brave frog #2's attack of opportunity, using an immediate action to cast Lesser Deflect (giving me a +1 AC bonus for one round) just before the attack of opportunity.  If this is in fact the case (that I have to wade into melee through the muck of the swamp), then I'll probably have to use a double move action anyway to get to frog #2's NW threat zone, so I won't be able to attack this round anyway.

Option #1 is my preference, though, so if the terrain allows, I'd like to do that (that is, set myself up to charge frog #2 from the NW next round).  Sorry, my actions are a bit complicated this round, but I hope I made my intentions clear!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 8, 2008)

Daonil continues singing, 
_“Well up spoke the captain of our gallant ship, and a fine spoken man was he,
“*This fishy mermaid has warned me of our doom. We shall sink to the bottom of the sea*”_

Blood oozing to soak his trousers, Daonil grits his teeth and continues, undaunted.  He aims his next attack at the teeth that caused the wound, aiming to pin that vile jaw to the mud of the bog for good.

Attack roll vs. frog 3; inspire active (1d20+2=16) 
Damage roll with trident; inspire active (1d8+2=4) 
OOC: Frog 3 is Dodge opponent


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

Dolan's hammer strikes the beast, but not with enough force to overcome its thick hide. The blow glances off without incident. Vicroar's next arrow lands very close to the frog, but is just a hair short of a hit. Meanwhile, Aredal has thrown himself full into the battle and connects a resounding blow with his mace to the frog in front of him; the frog wobbles, clearly disabled by the hit. As the frog tries to stumble away, Mulnock steps in with a quick jab that lays the beast low. Dryneth dashes over to the other side of the frog facing Daonil, attempting to distract it. As he moves by the beast, he utters a quick spell to deflect the snapping of the amphibian's jaws. Unfortunately, his spell is insufficient to secure his safety and the frog chomps at his arm, leaving a nasty flesh wound (6 damage). However, the frog is sufficiently distracted for Daonil to land a solid blow to the beast.

Several of the frogs lie dead and the severely wounded one that hopped away submerges itself in the pool. The frog struck by Daonil's blade wheels about again to face him and bites deep into his flesh (8 points). Daonil falls limp in the creature's jaws. The frog shakes him around a bit before dropping him to the ground to focus on other foes. Dolan continues to stave off the other frog's attacks.

[sblock=OOC]
This is the first time a PC has fallen unconscious so let me remind you of how the rules for death and dying work. I rolled Daonil's Fortitude save (DC 10) to see if he was still standing after the attack, which he failed. He is now at 0 hit points and dying. Each round he will have to make a DC 10 Fort save (+1 per previous round) to avoid dying. Failing this save means he dies, so this is potentially more lethal than the core rules. Passing by less than 5 means he is still alive but not stable. Passing by 5 to 9 means he is stable. Passing by 10 or more means he becomes conscious and disabled. *The critical element to take home is that Daonil has a 30% chance of dying on his next turn so it would be very prudent to make sure someone makes a successful Heal check to stabilize him or casts a healing spell on him before then.*

And before anyone asks, yes, I choose a more lethal rule on purpose to evoke an old-school feel. It isn't quite as deadly as AD&D rules however. I'm not an ogre.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

OOC: forgot to post the map


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Vicroar's heart drops as he sees his companion fall. He sprints from his place of safety to grab his companion, and tries to stop the bleeding as best he can without a healing kit. 

ooc: Vicroar will use a move action to get to Daonil, then attempt to provide healing to Daonil on the spot. (finally my first decent roll)

Check to see if Vicroar can heal Daonil some. (1d20+2=21)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Dolan, AC 18 (Damage Conversion 4), HP 13/13*

Dolan watches the bard falls and calls out to his allies, Somebody oughten be helpin' the songbird.  I'll do what I can with these beasts.
He then turns his attention to the frog that struck the bard low and unloads a vicious swing that is met with a wet thump and crunch.
[sblock=ooc] attack roll vs frog #3, (1d20+6)=16 Damage roll (1d8+4)=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Jan 8, 2008)

On round 6, Initiative 13:

Drynethael (with shield) AC 18 (Damage Conversion 3)  HP 2/8 (3 lethal damage, 3 nonlethal)

Cursing at his ineffective spell, Dryneth does his best to block out the image of his stern father lecturing him on how he should pay more attention to his arcane studies.  He flinches silently in pain when the frog bites into his arm, but cries out suddenly in horror as the beast's jaws clamp onto his companion in a seemingly lethal death lock.  "No!  I'm too late!" he laments aloud.

Drynethael tries to scare the frog away from its meal, desperately hoping that the cleric can restore life to the mortally wounded bard.  He stabs his rapier viciously at the amphibian as soon as an opening presents itself that will not further harm the human.  He then steps slightly to his left to force the beast to expose its weaker flank to Dolan.

[sblock=OOC Redclaw]
Sorry, man.  I'm not trying to steal your thunder or step on your toes or anything by attacking the same frog and all.  Even though you just connected solidly, I just want to be extra sure it goes down with our compatriot on the floor and all (even though my 2 points isn't going to do too terribly much).  Just wanted to make sure you knew that!  

By the way, if it's still alive by next round, you and I should have a flank bonus, since I'm taking my 5' step due north to set up a diagonal flank between us.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat OOC]

EDIT:  OOPS!  Forgot Inspire Courage lasted for 5 rounds after the bard stops singing.  So, my attack rolls end up being:

Attack:  AC 24
Critical Confirmation Roll:  AC 13
Damage:  3 (6 if it's a critical)

Attack on frog #3: 1d20+5 = AC 23 CRITICAL THREAT
Roll to confirm critical = AC 12 (unsure)
Damage: 1d6 = 2 HP damage, double if the above was a critical.

After the attack, Dryneth will take a 5' step north, to set up a flank with Dolan, should the frog still not go down.
[/sblock]

EDIT:  OOPS!  Forgot Inspire Courage lasted for 5 rounds after the bard stops singing.  So, my attack rolls end up being:

Attack:  AC 24
Critical Confirmation Roll:  AC 13
Damage:  3 (6 if it's a critical)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

Brachna said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC Redclaw]
> Sorry, man.  I'm not trying to steal your thunder or step on your toes or anything by attacking the same frog and all.  Even though you just connected solidly, I just want to be extra sure it goes down with our compatriot on the floor and all (even though my 2 points isn't going to do too terribly much).  Just wanted to make sure you knew that!
> 
> By the way, if it's still alive by next round, you and I should have a flank bonus, since I'm taking my 5' step due north to set up a diagonal flank between us.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Brachna]  No worries.  My main goal is to get the thing down so that we can heal Daonil.
It's too bad you didn't take your 5' step before attacking, as that would have made your confirmation roll a 14 rather than a 12. [/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Jan 9, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Brachna]  No worries.  My main goal is to get the thing down so that we can heal Daonil.
> It's too bad you didn't take your 5' step before attacking, as that would have made your confirmation roll a 14 rather than a 12. [/sblock]




[sblock=Redclaw]
Doh!  You're right! Stupid mistake on my part.  Oh well, at least we're on the same page as far as getting the frog away from Daonil.  Hopefully, your solid hit on him earlier will be enough to drop him anyway, so it'll be a moot point.  I'll file it away for next time though.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Aredal kneels down next to Daonil and drops his mace. He looks at Vicroar who has managed to stop the bleeding by pressing his hands on the wound. Aredal nods in approvement and smiles as he picks the sun-symbol hanging on his neck and lays the other hand on Vicroar's hands. "Pelor, please smile on this good man who has valiantly defended his friends. Show him your light." Aredal's hand begins to shine faintly and Vicroar can feel the wound under his hands to sew together as the magical energy heals the brave bard.

OOC: CLW (1d8+2=3). Well that could have been a better roll . I have the healing domain so my caster level for this is 2 if you wondered where I got the +2 instead +1.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 9, 2008)

Fort save (1d20+3=5) to avoid being dead.  I really hope that everyone's actions take place before Daonil's save is required.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

Vicroar arrives in time to save his bleeding companion, putting pressure on the wound to keep him alive. As he kneels over Daonil he is sprayed with blood from the frog who attacked his companion. Dolan pulls his hammer out of the frog's skull as Dryneth withdraws his blade from its back. The two are satisfied with their work. Aredal moves up next to Vicroar and brings Daonil back to conscious with his spell (now at 3 hp). Mulnock takes a stand alongside Dolan and jabs at the last remaining beast (AC 12), though his efforts fail to do more than scratch the monster's thick hide.

The last frog lets out a croaking bellow as it chomps once more at Dolan, but its frustration is clear as Dolan easily evades the monster's jaws.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Dolan's satisfaction at yet another frog's demise is evident as he turns on the last beast.  Don't ye tire o' bitin' at me armor, frog?  Yer teeth won't be gettin' past it, but my hammer'll be happy to knock them out anyway.  Unfortunately, he has grown overconfident with his earlier success, and this strike is far wide of the mark.
[sblock=ooc] Attack vs frog 5 (1d20+6)=7 [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Vicroar, suddenly enraged at his injured companion and at his seeming lack of effectiveness, stand and looses an arrow. The shot would of made any young elven archer proud. It struck the frog squarely and sank over halfway into the beast.



Vicroar's attack and dmg roll. post 187 (1d20+3=21, 1d6=6)


----------



## Brachna (Jan 10, 2008)

On Round 7, Initiative 13:

Drynethael (with shield) AC 18 (Damage Conversion 3) HP 2/8 (3 lethal damage, 3 non lethal)

Spells left:  0 level - 3/3  1st level 1/3

Relieved to see some life in his companion again, Dryneth turns his attention to the last stubborn holdout.  "This one seems convinced you must be tasty, Dolan," he jests, his mood lightening. "Perhaps he believes your flesh to be marinated in ale!"

He prepares to close with the beast, but thinks twice of it when he sees the fresh blood still flowing from his own arm.  "Best not have two of us disabled, if we can help it," He says more seriously.  With that, his eyes glaze in a momentary trance as he intones a brief but violent incantation.  At the conclusion, he points his finger at the frog.  A ray of bitter cold frosts the air as it streaks from his outstretched hand towards the amphibian.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth casts Ray of Frost at frog #5.
Ranged Touch Attack Roll:  1d20+5 = AC 20
Damage:  1d3 = 3 HP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

Vicroar's arrow clearly staggers the beast. Seizing upon the opportunity, Dryneth sears the monster with a blast of frost and the creature is felled. Victory at last!

OOC: 300 XP each for defeating the frogs. Now might be a good time to clarify how the mule and/or hirelings were paid for.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Vicroar kneels beside his injured companion, "My apologies. I feel that my lack of battle experiance is what injured you friend."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't be daft.  It were the frog that injured him.  Dolan grumbles, giving the offending amphibian a kick, as if to punish it again for its transgression.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

*"Just a toad with good luck that's all mate."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: Dryneth volunteered to pay for the mule IIRC, so I will assume you have the mule in tow for now and that Dryneth is tending to it. If you all can figure out a way to pay for the groom and/or man-at-arms, let me know. For now, I will advance the plot. Brachna, let me know what you wish to do with the mule (i.e. take it into the moathouse with you, tie it up outside, etc.).

Having bested the nasty amphibian squatters, you turn your attention to the greater edifice ahead. Before you lies a drawbridge in disrepair. It seems that once chains attached it to hinges built into the side of the fort, but they have since come off. Perhaps they were broken off and fell into the murky water below, or maybe they were plundered by some desperate thief. It appears that part of the drawbridge was at one time battered through, leaving its present condition dubious.

Beyond, one door is hanging open on one great hinge, the other is splintered and holed but still in position, wedged and shored closed from the inside.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

"I shall go first. Stay here until I know this bridge can hold us." Vicroar moves as quietly as possible across the bridge, hoping to keep anything on the other side unaware of his presence.



BBCode Vicroars move silently attempt across the bridge. (1d20+7=25)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

Moving stealthy, Mulnock aproach the door, and take a look to the other side.

Move silently +8
Hide +11


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Dolan reaches out to grab the gnome.  Did ye not hear him?  Wait for him to test the bridge.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

*"I'm not that heavy master dwarf. Maybe you with your personal fortress... I'll be fine, let go of me"* Mulnock complies.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

Vicroar treads lightly upon the bridge, being careful where he steps, making his way over to the doors. Mulnock follows shortly, after wresting himself from the dwarf's grip. The two then gaze out into the courtyard. The damage on the outside is no less extensive than it is on the inside. A crumbled wall to the west leaves a fairly wide hole while littered step in the northeast lead to the house portion of the fortress. The doors at the head of the stairs are broken, one flat on the floor, the other sundered.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

Vicroar motions for the others to come up. "Perhaps I am wrong, but I have a feeling something or someone is here, although my eyes cannot find them. Indeed, they may not know we are here yet. Keep your eyes sharp and your ears keen."


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: You have two obvious options. There is a tower to your left that you could investigate. Alternately, you could head up the steps. There are arrow slits all around the courtyard, as well as a few in the tower that you could probably peer through if you wished.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

Mulnock will try to sneak next to the steps and take a look inside from any hole he finds.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
You're remembering correctly, Airwalkrr.  I ponied up the money for the mule (and his tack and harness).  It cost me almost all of my remaining starting money, but I think it'll be worth it (at least in my case) so I don't have to worry about running around encumbered in combat.

Unfortunately, I don't have near enough money to afford either hireling, so, unless someone else has money for them, it looks like I'll be holding the reins.  
[/sblock]

Drynethael awkwardly tries to silence the brayings of the mule as his companions attempt to sneak towards the moathouse. A sigh of frustration escapes his lips.  Although he has had some practice with tending to the great riding horses and noble war horses stabled within the Knights of the Hart in Celene, he has had decidedly less experience with the more mundane creatures. "Stalwart charger you are not, my friend." he finally whispers to the beast, exasperated. "I only pray mother's spirit is not looking down upon me right at this moment," he muses more quietly to himself.

When Vicroar and Mulnock return from their initial scouting of the courtyard, Dryneth turns to his companions. "I would think it best that we investigate that tower first," he opines, "I wouldn't want to leave enemies behind us as we explore the moathouse proper.  Besides, if the structure of the tower is secure enough, it may serve as a useful base of operations should we need to rest and tend to our woun-" He is interrupted by the nuzzling of the mule against his back.  He gives a resigned sigh. "It may also serve as a secure location to stable our designated four-legged squire and treasure holder," he says with a sardonic smile, indicating the beast of burden behind him.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

If we're worried about somethin' waitin' for us, shouldn't we be makin' sure everyone's ready for another fight?  I know them froggies didn't get their teeth into me, but some of us're hurtin'.  Not really waiting for a reply, Dolan readies his shield and hammer, prepared to follow anyone who enters the moathouse.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

"Tending our wounds is a good idea. Tend Daonil, our little gnome companion and I will see what we can find. Be ready though." Vicroar sneaks into the moathouse, heading toward the tower. He makes sure to keep one shoulder against the wall.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

Mulnock creeps up the steps to peer inside the house portion. It is poorly lit, but sunlight breaks through the occasional crack or hole in the ceiling allowing him to see well enough. The room he sees was once a great audience chamber, as shown by th tattered banners and tapestries on the walls, destroyed furniture, and heaps of rotting cloth thrown into corners. Once richly appointed, it has been thoroughly searched, sacked, and despoiled. Leaves and dirt cover the floor, and cobwebs hang from walls and ceiling above. Looking up, you see that pieces of beams and chunks of stone poke through, indicating that the upper stories of the place are totaly destroyed and likely to be impassable to anything larger than a rat.

There is a wooden door on the far wall that appears to be still standing. To the left and right, the chamber widens, but Mulnock's vantage point does not allow him to see any further into the room yet.

Meanwhile, Vicroar checks out the nearby tower, the upper portion of which has collapsed, and the interior is dark. With his keen elven eyesight, Vicroar scopes a scattering of husks and a few bones lying on the floor, as well as the odd gleam here and there amongst them.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

Vicroar moves back to the main group, "Doesn't look like there is much alive in the tower. Bones of old. I did keep seeing a gleem, although I am not sure what it is. I suggest we investigate as a group, for the safety of us all."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

*"I disagree... There are two doors in the main building, that seem in good shape, may be someone is in there... I fear an ambush though..."* Mulnock says, with concern.* "What do you say Vicroar? should we move right in? The others could be out waiting for us, anything should happen."*


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 11, 2008)

Daonil, clearly looking a bit emberrassed at having been so helpless in the last battle, and being a weak link in the group, stands up firm, ignoring the pain in his wounds.  "Aye, let's get moving.  This standin' about just makes us look like targets to more of these bog dwellers.  No doubt there's more about that'll wish us be food."

Daonil strides across the bridge with determination and confidence, stopping just past the doors to look about, especially along the walls nearby.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Dolan follows Doanil across the bridge.  Don't be asking fer trouble, lad.  There's no need to prove anything to anyone.  'Know what's in the tunnel before you open the door', me Granpa used to say.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 12, 2008)

Daonil seems a bit impatient and replies, "Well, my father used to tell me that if the coast looks clear, then paddle for shore, coz no one's going to wave you in.  Keep pressin forward till we have a reason not to."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2008)

*"Hold your horses stomping feet, and shout the hell up. If the rumors are true and a bandit gang is in this pile of rocks, then you have just let them know we are here, on the bridge"* the gnome says quietly but irritated. *"Some subterfuge please."*


----------



## Brachna (Jan 12, 2008)

"Whatever we decide to do, let us decide on it as a group." Dryneth says to his bickering companions. "If we decide to press on, then I say let us do so, but only as a defensible unit.  Elsewise, whatever may be waiting for us within may very well find us easy pickings.

"However, if we should choose to rest for a bit to tend to our wounds, then perhaps we should find a secure position to make camp.  Personally, I know I've taken a few gouges from the frogs, and we just barely snatched one of our own from the jaws of death already today," he says, indicating Daonil. "I say there is no reason to needlessly hasten death's call again today - not if we have the ability to recover our strength.  My vote is that we check out the tower.  If it seems a safe place, I say let us rest there to recouperate.  But I'm no healer.  If the good father thinks we're in sound enough condition to press on, then I defer to his judgement." Dryneth says as he nods to Aredal, awaiting the holy man's judgement.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC: At least a couple of you appear interested in investigating the tower. Therefore, in the interest of moving things along...

The rest of you pass, one-by-one, across the bridge, but as Dryneth leads the mule across, the bridge begins to creak and moan. The mule brays just a bit, clearly uncomfortable. Dryneth stands still as a chill runs down his spine. He then resolves that standing there will do no good. Come on, girl, he coaxes the mule, just a little further.

True to form, the mule is stubborn and refuses to cross. The obtuse animal clearly senses something is wrong, but is oblivious to the solution. Please girl, just a few more steps, Dryneth tries once again. The mule merely snorts and lets out a whinny.

Suddenly the bridge cracks. The mule is startled, and tries to pull Dryneth back towards her, but the elf is resolute. Blast it! Daonil says, Dryneth, you had best get that beast to hurry, otherwise it's going to pull both of you under.

Dryneth gives one more tug and finally the mule acquiesces to his command. As the mule trots through the gates, you can see there are no visible signs of additional damage, but it is clear had the mule stood there long enough, the bridge would have given way.

Vicroar and Dolan both agree to step inside the tower and examine things while the rest of you look on, ready to help if necessary. As they step inside, the sound of bones crunching beneath their feet can be heard. Dolan's eyes soon grow wide as he recognizes the source of the gleams here are there. Silver coins! the dwarf exclaims, a glint of greed in his eyes.

Suddenly, Vicroar points to the ceiling, Dolan, look out!

An enormous spider descends quickly upon Dolan, its mandibles dripping as it salivates over the thought of fresh dwarf blood for dinner this evening. However, before the monster has a chance to strike, Vicroar sends and arrow sailing through the air (AC 9). Unfortunately, it falls just short of its mark and lands in the mortar across the room. The giant spider pounces upon Dolan and attempts to sink its cruel fangs into his thick dwarven flesh, but to no avail. His sturdy armor protects him from the monster's jaws as he hefts his hammer towards the creature, Time for another dead beastie, methinks, he says with a grin.

OOC: Vicroar and the spider acted in the surprise round. For the first complete round, the party has initiative (17) and the spider acts on 8. The spider is suspended from its web 5 ft. in the air giving it the benefit of higher ground and making flanking impossible unless any of you can fly or bring it to the ground.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

Vicroar takes a 10ft step to the side to allow the others entrance and fires another arrow. He frowns as the watches the arrow sail over the spider, and lodge itself deep into the stone wall. _It appears I have left my mark upon this place._, he thinks with disgust.



initiative +7 

Vicroar's attack on the Spider (skirmish) (1d20+3=7, 3d6=17)

ooc: okay, I did the same thing with Redclaw earlier. The roll is for this game, but I put his freaking name on it (campaign name) I will be happy to reroll, but figure since I missed you would be okay with it. Sorry. I just did the same freaking thing to Redclaw.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 12, 2008)

Daonil spins, dropping a javelin from his back as he does, and loosing it at the furry mass in the darkness of the tower.  Hearing a clattering sound, he curses under his breath.  "Get in there, it's as dark as a smuggler's hold and me without my patch!" he says, as he backs away, making room for the others.

_I'll use the sun while I'm still of some use_, he thinks to himself as he scans the ruins for movement.

(OOC: Daonil attacks the spider (1d20+2=7) and misses, no doubt.  Darn human eyesight.  Daonil moves north 10 ft. and keeps his attention turned on their surroundings, to ensure no one sneaks up on them.)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Sorry. I just did the same freaking thing to Redclaw.



Yeah, but since you were paralyzed by poison at the time it didn't really matter.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Dolan grunts at the large arachnid, I grew up in the mines, boyo.  I been eatin' bugs like you since I was but a lad.  Despite his bluster, however, his hammer misses the creature.

Initiative: +0
Attack roll (1d20+5)=10


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC: OnlytheStrong, obviously you missed, but where did you get 3d6 for damage? You would get 1d6 for the shortbow and 1d6 for skirmish, but I don't see where the third is coming from.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

ooc: That would be from Bregan lol. My character from Redclaws game.  I think I'm going through a "I don't wanna think, can't make me" spell. Either that or I am getting dumber, which is possible too.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 12, 2008)

On Initiative 17+4=21 of Round 1:

Dryneth (shieldless) AC 17 (Dmg. Conv. 3) HP 2/8 (3 lethal, 3 non lethal)

Thankful that the mule has finally listened to his commands rather than plunge them both into the moat, Dryneth nocks an arrow when he hears the chittering sounds of the giant spider.  "It appears this tower isn't as abandoned as we had hoped!" he cries as he looses an arrow at the arachnid.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth takes a move action to nock an arrow to his shortbow.  He then takes a standard action to fire at the giant spider.

Attack roll:  1d20+5 = AC 15
Damage (if it hit):  1d6 = 6 HP
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

A flurry of weapons fly towards the spider, but it dodges most of your blows, and those it doesn't are repelled by its tough carapace. Aredal moves into the room to be on hand for aid, holding his shield up defensively, while Mulnock creeps into the room sticking close to the walls so as not to provoke an attack from the monster.

The spider continues to snap at Dolan, hissing and dripping saliva. Its fangs bite down hard on Dolan's shoulder and it stings, but when he finally shakes it off, it is clear there is no penetration--barely!

OOC: Brachna, remember that you take a -4 penalty when firing a ranged weapon into melee. Even though the spider is 5 feet in the air, it is still within threat range of several of your allies. Your modified roll was 11, which is why you missed. A 15 might have done it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Vicroar launches another arrow, and grimaces as his shot sails wide yet again. 


Vicroar's 2nd attack on the spider. Post 222 (1d20+3=13, 1d6=2) 


ooc: Why can't my elf hit _anything_!!


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Dolan swings again, keeping silent this time in order to concentrate.

[sblock=ooc] Attack roll (1d20+5)=13 It's probably a miss, but just in case, damage roll (1d8+3)=11 [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2008)

Aredal tries to harass the spider so that Dolan can get an opening.

OOC: Aid action to give Dolan +2 to attack, Aid (1d20+1=11)


----------



## Brachna (Jan 13, 2008)

[sblock= Airwalkrr OOC]  
Oops, right!  Sorry Airwalkrr, completely forgot about that.  I guess I wasn't thinking about figuring threat ranges in 3-D.  Darn absent-minded elves! 
[/sblock]  

On Initiative 21 (Party Initiative +4) of Round 2:

Drynethael (shieldless) AC 17 (Dmg. Conv. 3)  HP 2/8 (3 lethal, 3 non lethal)

Thankful that his reckless shot did not injure Dolan, Dryneth draws a bead again on the spider, this time taking more careful aim.  He waits until the dwarf moves slightly out of the way of his bow shot, and looses an arrow as the spider rears up to sink its fangs into his steel-clad comrade.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth takes a standard action to fire another arrow at the spider (this time taking into account the penalty for firing into melee)

Attack Roll:  1d20-4+5 = AC 19
Damage:  1d6= 6 HP

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

As Vicroar's arrow sings harmlessly by, Dolan's hammer appears as if it will fall just short of the spider, but Aredal moves in with a quick swing of his mace, causing the spider to duck right into Dolan's hammer! The spider lets out a terrifying sound reminiscent of a wounded cat and a tea kettle boiling. Dryneth meanwhile takes careful aim and lets an arrow sail true towards its mark. The spider reels from the blow that strikes it directly in the head. Daonil dashes into the room with the others, thrusting his trident at the spider only to have it deflect off the creature's carapace (AC 13). However Mulnock ducks out of the shadows behind him to thrust his kukri up into the monster's abdomen, spilling a green ichor over the gnome's hands (AC 21; 3 points). The spider hisses and crumbles to the ground, one of its legs coming to rest over Mulnock.

After cleaning spider gore from your blades and persons, you give the room a more proper inspection. You make sure to go over every nook and cranny so that nothing is missed (i.e. take 20 on Search checks). When you are done, you have a small pile of coins, but the bigger prize is an ivory box about the size of a large book. Putting your heads together, you estimate its worth at 50 gold coins. You have just claimed your first treasure!

OOC: 50 XP each for defeating the spider. 71 cp and 38 sp were found. Determining the value of the ivory box required an Appraise check. I assumed everyone would attempt to aid Aredal's check, since he is the nominal leader and also has ranks in Craft (jewelry), which is the closest related skill. Decide now whether you wish to rest in the tower, continue to investigate the moathouse, or do something else.

Note: I use AD&D Greyhawk coinage values. 200 cp = 20 sp = 2 ep = 1 gp = 1/5 pp.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Vicroar pulls his arrow out of the wall. "Ruined" he muttered to himself. A sudden smile crossed his face, "A fine companion I turn out to be! My arrow misses it's mark and I start to act like a dwarf! Let us rest for the night, guarding one door is much easier than patrolling all around us."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with you my elven friend. It would do us good to rest for a while, although it is not that late yet. He walks to Daonil with a conserned look. Let me see that wound, I'll try to heal it further.

OOC: Convert Shield of Faith to CLW, CLW (1d8+2=9) That was a bit better  .


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

Dolan looks around the room.  Hmph.  A spider and a few frogs.  Not exactly the head-bashing I had pictured, but it'll do.  It's almost like home in here, but too much air.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2008)

*"I would wanted to go to the moathhouse itsefl but, Oh no the tower first, well there you got, a huge bottomed spider is what you get!" *Mulnock says, before packing his savings in his backpack.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 14, 2008)

"Don't worry, Mulnock," Dryneth tells the gnome as he retrieves his arrows, "We'll investigate the moathouse soon enough.  But first, we need to make sure we are refreshed and fully prepared for whatever may be awaiting us inside." 

He looks around the confines of their temporary encampment, then proceeds to tie up the reluctant mule to a ruined slab of stone jutting from the wall of the ruined tower. "One good thing about that spider nesting in here, to my way of thinking - if the moathouse's inhabitants knew of its existence, I'd think it likely they didn't get along well with the thing.  Thus, they're less likely to disturb its nest frivolously.  Still, it would be prudent to keep a watch, though.  We don't want to let our guard down completely."

To be thorough, Dryneth mutters a quick cantrip.  At its conclusion, his eyes glow for just a moment.  As if in a trance, he slowly sweeps his vision across the confines of the ruined tower, making sure to let his gaze fall across the ivory box the party has just earned.

[sblock=OOC]
Just to be thorough, Dryneth spends a use of his Arcane Attunement ability to cast Detect Magic (standing at the door, looking into the tower).  I'd like to do a sweep of the room, being sure to include the treasure box we just found in the scan.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=OOC Voda Vosa]
How exactly does a spellthief work?  I'm afraid I'm unfamiliar with them.  Can I cast a spell at you and then you can "store" the spell energy for later, or do you only have a limited time to discharge the stolen spell?  If you don't have a time limit to discharge the stolen spell, I could either cast True Strike or a (non damaging) 0 level spell at you if you'd like before we rest (so you'd have some spells for tomorrow).
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 14, 2008)

Upon being healed, Daonil looks a little surprised and says his thanks.  His javelin he had thrown is bent up after ending on a stone wall, causing him a bit of frustration.

"Before we all get too comfortable, we should send out a couple of scouts while we still have some light.  It'd be me, but I've never been good at using shadows."

[sblock=OOC]If mending will repair the javelin, Daonil will cast the spell.  Also, on the off chance that the residents of the moathouse might recognize the sound, Daonil paid close attention to what the spider sounded like as the killing blow was dealt.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2008)

*"I could go, I'm feeling quite anxious."*


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 19, 2008)

[sblock=Brachna]There is nothing magical in the room aside from any items your party may already be carrying. Also, the spellthief can only hold stolen spells for a short period of time, up to 1 hour IIRC.[/sblock]
[sblock=Bihlbo]Javelins are not considered ammunition and therefore are not destroyed after being used, so its fine.[/sblock]

Your party rests the night in the moathouse tower, keeping close watch on the courtyard through the door as well as the approaching trail through the arrow slits. Although you are not molested in the tower, you do note the passage of several men into and out of the moathouse under dark of night. It is difficult to make out details in the night, but they are lightly armored and from their torchlight you can tell they are a rough bunch. They use the stairs in the courtyard as their means of entrance and egress.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC Blackrat & Airwalkrr]
This may depend heavily on when Airwalkrr rules that clerics get their spells back, but since we're resting anyway, I thought I'd ask.    If Aredal gets his spells back after we get done resting, if I could get a Cure Minor Wounds or two from you before we go to sleep, I'd sure appreciate it.  

After all was said and done in that fight, I ended up with 3 lethal and 3 nonlethal damage.  The nonlethal and 1 point of the lethal will go away soon enough with rest, but the other two points will put me at 6/8HP.  Not a big deal, but if Aredal's getting his spells back in the morning anyway, I thought it couldn't hurt to check.  If he doesn't, then don't worry about it - Dryneth's still at 75% total, so I should be good!  
[/sblock]

"It looks as though we've found our bandits," Dryneth whispers to his companions as they furtively spy on the comings and goings of the brigands. "It would seem that the folk of Hammslott has not led us astray - not yet anyway..." His suspicious nature cannot help but manifest as a nagging feeling in the back of his mind, and he strains his eyes in vain trying to make out features on the highwaymen.

At last, he nods with grim satisfaction once the activity in the moathouse has died down, knowing that, for good or for ill, his combat prowess will be tested come dawn.  He then settles into a comfortable meditative posture, both to rest his weary frame and to prepare his mind for the stresses his arcane conjurations are sure to place upon it on the morn.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

The dwarf sleeps through the night, oblivious to the movement outside the tower.  In truth, that's probably a good thing for the party, as he likely would have charged the bandits rather than just watch them moving around.

He awakens refreshed and ready to do some more damage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

Vicroar wakes from his meditation early. He checks his equipment like he does every morning, then rises and walks to the "windows".  "Do they only come outside at night? They are missing half of the glory of nature, what a sad life." Vicroar looks out carefully, trying to spot anyone or anything that might pose a hazard.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

Before laying down for rest Aredal gives a prayer to the Sunlord and spends a few spells to heal the nicks Dryneth got from the frogs.

After resting for the night Aredal makes sure to wake before the sun rises over the horizon to greet it when it does. He spends a few moments in prayer, basking in the morninglight.

OOC: I'm changing my prepared spells this morning. I'll swap bless to Protection from Evil


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: Clerics of Pelor receive their spells after morning prayers. However, I follow the core rules regarding most recent spells cast. Any spell slots used within 8 hours of preparing new spells are unavailable for the next day. Since your group has a bit of time left in the day, Aredal can deplete his spells prepared and still have his full slots the next day.

For the next scene, I am presuming you will enter the moathouse via the front doors. See post #205 for a description of the chamber. Note that while there is light coming into the moathouse through cracks in the ceiling, only those with low-light vision or darkvision can see well. Humans will suffer concealment penalties without some additional light source.

The audience chamber is just as deserted as it was yesterday. There are four directions for you to explore. To your left is a hallway that leads into the west wing of the house portion. To the side of that hallway is a stairway (13) descending down into darkness. There is another hallway to your right that leads to the south wing of the house. And on the northeast wall is a door leading to another chamber.

Along the east wall is a stairway (8) that leads upwards, but after a few steps, the risers are covered with dust, crushed stone, broken wood, and burned heaps of cloth. At the landing halfway up they are completely choked with rubble.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

The dwarf surveys the room with his darkvision.  There be no point digging deeper if there be veins o' gold on the surface.  I say we check the hallways afore we head down the stairs.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

"Aye my dwarven friend." Aredal nods to Dolan. "So left or right first?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Vicroar shrugs, "One way seems as good as another right now. As I am better at being outside, perhaps our rogue friend would like to lead us?"


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 21, 2008)

After Daonil woke, he gathered his supplies and re-rolled his bedroll.  Clearly a morning person, he was talkative and wanted to discuss much.  As they were getting ready to go, he pulled out a small scarf and wrapped it around his head, covering one eye.  Once in the darkness, he dropped the scarf to his neck.

"This stumbling around in the dark wouldn't be necessary if we knew where the bandits are holed up," the large human whispers.  "Let's find what's up here as fast as we can so the torches can be lit."

Daonil replies to Virocar, "Aye, I'm better at places that don't need exploring too, but if one's as good as the other, I say we go left."



OOC: Hey everyone, _please_ include your character's name when you post.  "The dwarf says..." doesn't help the rest of us become any more familiar with your character.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 21, 2008)

Dryneth ties the mule inside the tower once he completes his morning meditation.  Following his companions to the threshold of the moathouse proper, he spies his group discussing their next course of action.  "One way is as good as another, unless one among us can track their footsteps across stone.  Left is fine by me." Dryneth pauses as if contemplating something, then continues. "However, it does seem odd that these highwaymen would not keep their dwelling lit - provided they were merely human," he notes as he sees Aredal and Daonil squinting vainly in the poor light.  "We may need to strike a light ourselves in order to be fully effective."

OOC:  Sorry, but Wednesday through Friday this week, I'll be unable to post, so you may have to ghost my actions if anything big happens those three days, Airwalkrr.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

Bihlbo said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey everyone, _please_ include your character's name when you post.  "The dwarf says..." doesn't help the rest of us become any more familiar with your character.




Sorry about that.  Here I was thinking descriptive details would help us differentiate between all of the different 'd' names in the party.  I can't remember who is the elf and who is the cleric, etc.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Vicroar looks at Daonil, "Perhaps we should travel down the halls together, or me be slightly behind you." The elf ran his fingers through is long hair, pondering what was ahead of them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2008)

*"Of course of course, if you want to run over a trap or an ambush, lets go all together, making noise, clapping hands and singing. Yes, we could do that, or use our heads and make some scouting first."* Mulnock says, mocking.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

Dolan shrugs, Fine, you go first.  And when something big and hungry grabs you and finishes you before we can get there it'll be a little quieter around here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

ooc: Vicroar is a scout lol.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: I know, Mulnock just thought you where all to move froward running and swinging your swords. He tends to depreciate people taller than him. Which is everyone.


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 22, 2008)

Daonil puts his large hand on the back of the elf and gives a solid push forward, whispering,  "Virocar, you're navigatin'.  Don't run us ashore."


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 22, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  Here I was thinking descriptive details would help us differentiate between all of the different 'd' names in the party.  I can't remember who is the elf and who is the cleric, etc.




OOC: Well of course, you're correct, and that's an excellent practice.  But without a name to associate with the description, I'd have to go do research to figure out which character the dwarf is.  And I'm lazy!  One thing that would work is to put the character name in the Title field of the message, so the description doesn't need your name at all.

Anyway, I'm just making a request so things are easier on *me*.  Don't think I'm upset or anything; just being needy.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

Vicroar takes off slowly down the hallway. His bow notched and ready to fire quickly.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 28, 2008)

OOC: Unless otherwise indicated, I will assume Vicroar takes 10 on Search checks as he goes.

Vicroar investigates down the left hallway. There are two doors to the left, one to the right, and a set of double doors at the end. Inside the first room to the left (14), he finds only a few mangy pelts, stuffed heads, and shattered antlers to indicate the former status of this chamber.

The second door on the left (15) hides a room which bears furniture marks indicating it was once a bedchamber of some sort. However, it has been stripped of everything save broken and ruined furnishings.

Leaving what is clearly the largest room for last, Vicroar enters the door on the right of the hallway (16). The remains of moldering foodstuffs and kitchen work tables are visible. A woden cask near the fireplace on the north wall looks inviting. As Vicroar approaches the cask to investigate, he is suddenly beset upon by a monstrous tick as large as a halfling! The enormous insect leaps from behind the cask to bite at Vicroar unexpectedly. Its fangs sink into Vicroar's armor, and while it pinches him, the armor holds. The creature acts with speed, striking again before Vicroar can let out so much as a whelp. This time, the bite sinks deep into his arm. Though it is not particularly painful (2 pts), the tick's mandibles lock in place, attaching themselves to his arm. Vicroar can feel the little monster begin to suck the blood from his veins.

[sblock=Combat]Party initiative is 11. The tick acts on 17, which means it beat all of you after taking a surprise action. It is now the party's turn. OnlytheStrong, the tick is attached to you and considered grappled. You may still attack it however. Removing it requires a successful pin attempt.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2008)

Vicroar panics at first, then realizes that his friends have a better chance of hitting a stationary target. Ignoring the pain and rapid blood loss, he reaches for the creature trying to keep it from moving.



[sblock=ooc]

I want him to grab the thing, and try to keep it flat footed. I rolled....although I didn't know if I really needed to since the tick probably isn't going to leave. 

Airwalkrr's ToEE, grapple roll. (1d20=9) 

Also, I thought that the group was coming, I was just out ahead with the rogue.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 28, 2008)

As he hears the noice of battle Aredal runs closer. "Sounds bad. He needs help" He says to the party.

OOC: Run action to get behind Vicroar.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 28, 2008)

Dolan moves as quickly as he can to help his new ally.  This be what I was talkin' about, gnome.  Wanderin' off by yerself be dangerous.


----------



## Brachna (Jan 28, 2008)

Dryneth (shieldless) AC 17 (Dmg Conv. 3) HP 8/8

On Party Initiative +4:

"Right behind you, Dolan!" Dryneth calls out to the dwarf, bow in hand, as he runs to the noisy din of the struggle ahead.

[sblock=OOC]

Dryneth takes a double move action to get into a position that will let him fire into the room.

Question:  I know firing into melee imposes a -4 penalty on my attack rolls, and I believe that attacking into a grapple imposes a -4 penalty as well.  So, if I fire my bow into a grapple, does that mean I have a -8 penalty to my attack rolls?  If so, Dryneth may as well pull out his shield and rapier and engage them in melee (so as to only take a -4).  If not (and I 'only' take a -4 penalty), then I'll stick with my present action and prepare to fire my bow at the tick.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] 'Air, I assume we know about the struggle going on, since you didn't say otherwise.[/sblock]

Daonil rushes into the room, trident drawn, whispering to the others, "Hey, keep your voices down! We still don't want to wake whatever lives here!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Since the rest of the party was right down the hall and Dolan was the only one who voiced objection to the idea of sending a scout, it made sense for Vicroar to tend to the task. You may wish to clarify a marching order in the future.

There is no penalty for attacking into a grapple, but there is the possibility of hitting a different character accidentally. Actually, you do not even take a penalty for firing into melee since technically they are no longer in melee. So the only downside to using a ranged weapon against the tick is that you might hit Vicroar. That said, allow me to explain my interpretation of the rule to "roll randomly" to determine which target is hit in a grapple when a ranged weapon is used. There is an equal chance of hitting all targets in a grapple, however creatures of a different size have different chances of being hit. A creature one size category larger is twice as likely to be hit. A creature three size categories larger is three times as likely to be hit. So in the case of Vicroar, a medium creature, grappling with a giant tick, a small creature, there is a 2/3 chance that Vicroar will be the target of any ranged attack made into the grapple, regardless of which target is intended.

Bottom line: I recommend the rapier.

And yes, you are all aware of the struggle. I presume your group was listening intently for any sign of difficult from Vicroar. I even positioned Mulnock to be a sort of lookout to keep an eye on him.[/sblock]

Vicroar tries fruitlessly to remove the voracious arthropod from his arm. It has a vice-grip. But help is on the way. Aredal, Daonil, and Dryneth dash into the room intending on laying the monster low while Munock and Dolan trudge behind as fast as their short legs can carry them. Vicroar feels himself weakening though, as the tick gorges itself on his blood (1 pt of Con damage).


----------



## Brachna (Jan 29, 2008)

Dryneth (with shield) AC 18 (Dmg Conv. 3) HP 8/8

On Party Initiative +4:

Dryneth draws his bow momentarily, but decides against firing once he sees the intense melee his elven compatriot is embroiled in.  The shifting forms of elf and beast move too quickly to safely draw a good bead on either combatant from his position.  Instead, Dryneth tosses his bow aside and draws his rapier.  Wordlessly, he lunges forward at the tick with his rapier, his twilight purple cloak billowing out behind him as he dashes ahead.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Thanks for the clarification, Airwalkrr.  Grappling rules can always get sticky.  My mind always gets muddled whenever I encounter a grapple, and it seems each DM has a different interpretation (or even implementation), so I thought I'd ask in advance.  

I believe that since the tick is in a grapple, it doesn't get an attack of opportunity against me (since I don't believe either combatant in a grapple threatens any squares), so Dryneth will simply approach the tick and attack it with his rapier.  After my attack, I'd like to take my 5' step back to the West to allow either Mulnock or Dolan to come into the spot I'm at now.  Next round I plan on moving around somewhere 'behind' the tick to the N/NE on the map (again, since it doesn't get an attack of opportunity) to resume my attack.  

I hope that was clear.   My goal is to maximize the number of people we can get attacking the tick in the shortest amount of time.

Anyway, here's my attack for this round:

1d20+5 = 19+5 = AC 24

Critical Confirmation roll:

1d20+5 = 5+5 = AC 10

Maybe not a crit unless it loses its dex bonus and has no natural armor, so... 

Damage:

1d6 = 1 HP

LOL!  Two whole HPs IF it's a crit!  Oh well!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 29, 2008)

Daonil moves in to strike, barely missing the elf's shoulder as the tick easily slides out of the way.

attack roll with trident (1d20+1, 1d8+1=[2, 1], [3, 1])


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Clanking loudly and breathing heavily, Dolan continues to move as quickly as his stubby dwarven legs will carry him, finally entering the room and surveying the bloody battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2008)

*"Uh thats a bug!"* Mulnock says, distractedly, before approaching to a flank position.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

Vicroar struggles to break free from the tick, but can't seem to get a good enough hold of it to pull it free. "Yes, it is a bug. Mind getting it off me??"


Airwalkrr's ToEE, attempt to break grapple (1d20=3)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 30, 2008)

"Dolan can you wrestle it's pincers open?" Aredal asks bringing his mace down on the creature hard.

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+1=19, 1d6+1=6)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 30, 2008)

Dolan puffs a bit in trying to respond to Aredal.  I'll be doin' me best lad, but I can only move so fast.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 1, 2008)

Vicroar furiously tries to wrest the creature off his arm, but it continues to sup upon sanguine delight. Unfortunately for the tick, Vicroar's allies have other ideas. It begins with a jab from Dryneth, followed by a hard smack upon its carapace by Aredal. Dolan draws his hammer as he enters the room, taking a swing and hearing a sickening thud as his weapon spills bug guts on the ground. The creature remains with a tenuous grip on Vicroar's arm, but Mulnock leaps to the rescue, waiting for just the right moment before slashing the monster virtually into two pieces. The beast's jaws release their grip and the remains fall oozily to the floor.

OOC: 100 xp each for defeating the tick.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2008)

*"Oh ho ho ho ho that was easy" *comments Mulnock, cleaning the tick hemolymph.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

"Yes, very easy. Was not expecting a giant tick _inside_ the building. Perhaps Daonil will travel beside me this time?" Aunil pushes the dead bug off him, and checks over his arm. It was bleeding rather well. He rips a strip of cloth from his shirt and wraps it around the cut.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 2, 2008)

Daonil does his best to help apply the ripped cloth to the wound. (Heal check. (1d20-1=17))  With a look of grave seriousness in his eyes, the large human addresses Virocar with a whipser, "Takes a brave one to scout ahead, and you proved your salt for sure."  As he says this, he pulls hard, tightening the bandages around the wound.  "But I got no more stealth than the dwarf here, and I'd hoped we don't be waking that which sleeps.  If the shouting and running from just a moment ago don't do the work, we best keep to that."  With a solid slap on Virocar's other shoulder he says, "If I'm wrong and we need ta just bust through like we're raiding the place, just say the word.  That's certainly more my style!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

"I am sorry friend, I am angry that I did not spot the creature sooner. Thank you for bandaging my arm." Vicroar shakes his head. He could hear his father now, scolding him for losing his temper. "I shall see what is ahead of us."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 4, 2008)

Though Vicroar's paleness from the loss of blood is incurable with simple magic, it is not so grievous as to prevent your group from moving on. The large double doors still loom at the end of the hallway so your group positions themselves just outside the kitchen and send Vicroar to probe further.

Vicroar creeps out into the hallway and opens the rightmost door as quietly as possible. As he peers inside, he sees a giant lizard sitting in the southernmost part of the room. Due to his stealth, the creature does not appear to have spotted him.

[sblock=Combat]
Vicroar gains a surprise action against the lizard.
The party acts on the first regular round at initiative 10. The lizard has a 9, so each of you may act before the lizard. Vicroar gets both his surprise action and his first normal round action. Go ahead and waste the nasty.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Vicroar launches two arrows at the lizard. He smiles grimly as his arrows find the mark, but seem to do little damage. 


[sblock=action]

If the melee guys step in front of me, then I will stay where I am. If not, then I will retreat behind them. 

Vicroar's attack and dmg (surprise round & first round) (1d20+3=22, 1d6=4, 1d20+3=20, 1d6=2) 


Surprise Round:  to hit~22   dmg~4
First Round:    to hit~20   dmg~2[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Feb 4, 2008)

Dryneth (shieldless) AC 17 (Dmg Conv. 3) HP 8/8

On Party Initiative +4 of Round 1:

Dryneth glides past Vicroar as his companion looses arrows at the reptile, but, instead of charging into melee with the beast, he sidesteps and draws his own bow on the creature. "It would appear these bandits own a veritable menagerie," he says as he looses the arrow. "I wonder where their masters have gone off to?"

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth uses a move action to squeeze past Vicroar and position himself just north of the double door.  (I believe I counted the squares correctly, so I don't THINK it'll be a problem - unless something unforseen arises).  He uses a standard action to fire an arrow at the lizard.

Attack Roll:  1d20+5 = AC 8

Seriously doubt that hit, but here it is, just in case:

Damage:  1d6 = 4 HP
[/sblock]

[sblock=Party OOC]
If this is a newbie question for PbP campaigns, then forgive me, but how should we keep track of party treasure?  As far as I know, the only treasure we've found so far has been in the spider's lair, but I was wondering how we should keep track of it (ie. how much is each person's share, who's holding that valuable box, etc.).  I realize it's not a big deal now, but I wanted to ask just so I'm not confused when we come across the big stuff.  Again, if it's a newbie question and I'm being overly... fastidious, then please just disregard my wonderings! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 4, 2008)

Daonil, hearing the twang of the elf's bow, bolts into the room. "Good work, Virocar," he whispers as he passes.  With a flick he launches a javelin at the lizard and positions himself behind some rubble, trident in hand.

[sblock=OOC information] Daonil ends his movement 15' straight west, after moving through both doorways.  

Attack roll: Javelin throw (1d20+1=15), piercing damage (1d6+1=4).  The trident was ready, and the javelin was pulled out as a free action thanks to Quick Draw.[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 4, 2008)

(double post, woops)


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

*Dolan, Fighter 1, 13/13 HP, AC 18, DC 4*

Dolan hustles into the room on his stubby dwarven legs.  He steps in front of Vicroar and stands like a rock, his hammer pulled back and ready to smash into the scaled hide of the lizard if it comes within his reach.
[sblock=ooc] ready action to attack lizard if it gets in reach: Attack roll 21, damage roll 9 [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2008)

Aredal positions himself behind Dolan next to Vicroar and says a quick prayer to Pelor, being ready to help his friends if they need.

OOC: Just move. The prayer isn't any spell. Just RP'ng


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 8, 2008)

Vicroar moves with remarkable speed upon sighting the lizard, striking it once before the lizard even sees him and then letting loose another arrow as the lizard moves forward. Dryneth hurries into the room after him but his shot with the bow is ineffective as the lizard moves to avoid it. Daonil follows behind with a thrust of the javelin which glances off the lizard's hide leaving a trail of blood along its back. It is Dolan, however, who deals a crushing blow. Stepping ahead of Vicroar just as he finishes launching his second arrow to take a swing at the beast just before it manages to snap its jaws. The creature is able to roll with the blow somewhat so that what might have been a fatal blow merely cracks some ribs, but the damage from the hammer is evident. The monster furiously tries to defend its home by snapping its jaws at the dwarf, but Dolan is quick to block its advances with his shield.

OOC: I hope the recently slow pace isn't bothering anyone too much. I simply can't find the time to post every day right now. I should be able to keep up with 2-3 posts a week though.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC: Forgot the map.

[sblock=Combat]
Lizard -19 hp (4 hits)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 8, 2008)

Daonil, seeing the powerful attack of the dwarf, reconsiders his attack.  As he skirts the edge of the room quickly, Daonil says to Dolan, "Hold on, let me get into position, then whack the thing!"  Behind the lizard, he pins the tail to the ground with his trident.

[Sblock=Crunchy bits]Daonil is going to flank the lizard by moving West, Southwest, South, Southeast - this should allow him to flank with Dolan.  As a standard action, Daonil is going to use the aid another action (1d20+1=17) to give Dolan a +2 to his attacks - this should give him a +4 on his next attack.  

OOC: No worries, this is as good a pace as I can keep up with too.[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Feb 8, 2008)

Muttering an elven curse as he sees his arrow veer wide of its mark, Dryneth takes careful aim with another arrow while the lizard busies itself with Dolan.  The arrow sings as it flies from Dryneth's bow, whizzing past the dwarf's head as it soars to its mark.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth takes a standard action to fire another arrow at the lizard (now taking the -4 to hit since it's engaged with Dolan in melee).

Attack Roll:  1d20+5-4 = AC 15

In case that hits, Damage Roll:  1d6 = 2 HP

Oh, and no worries about the pacing, Airwalkrr!  
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

Vicroar laughs as he hears Dryneth's cursing. "Come now brother, surely you didn't mean those words!" Vicroar uses the dwarven helm to line up his own shot, then lets the arrow fly. He smiles as it barely misses the dwarf's head, and sinks into the lizard. 



Vicroars attack and dmg roll #2 on lizard (1d20+3=22, 1d6=3) 

forgot the -4 for melee, so it's an 18 to hit, 3 dmg


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 9, 2008)

Two more arrows and the lizard collapses with a thud before Dolan can even get in his second swing. Victory is yours!

OOC: 100 xp each for defeating the lizard.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

Dolan grunts in frustration as the lizard collapses, then steps forward and drives his hammer into its skull, just to make sure.  He turns and looks at the two who just finished it off.  Never really understood the appeal o' stayin' away and usin' a bow, but I guess it works sometimes. 

[sblock=onlythestrong] Hey only, any reason you switched colors from green to silver? [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

"It is a required tast friend," he said conceeding the dwarf's point. "Let us continue since I do not think any of us got hurt."


[sblock=Redclaw]  Um........... I got my elf's confused. Well their font color anyway. I edited it and fixed it. Sorry Redclaw.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2008)

Mulnock yawns.* "I'm so bored.... Lizards, spiders, ticks... nothing from which I can steal anything..."*


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Aredal smiles as he sees the competence of the two elves. Nice to know that their species reputation as archers is not without merit. "Well done my friends." He hears Mulnoc's grumbles and pokes him with a finger. "Maybe you could check that pile off rubble the lizard used as a lair. It might have collected something shiny from other adventurers."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2008)

*"Well thought sunshine!"* says Mulnock as he rushes to the pile of ruble.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

"Careful though friend. I do not expect a trap from such a beast, but there may be something else living in the rubble." Vicroar moves over to the lizard to see if his arrows my be re-used.


----------



## Brachna (Feb 10, 2008)

"Thank you, Aredal." Dryneth says grimly to the priest as he pries his arrow from the reptillian beast's scaly hide.  "Though it would appear I could stand more practice.  If my fellows in Celene saw my marksmanship today, I'm afraid I would be cleaning the stables for a month!"

Looking down at the lizard's corpse, Dryneth points out the tiny earholes in the corpse of the creature to his companions.  "Well, we must've entered through the brigands' stables.  While I don't want to leave anything alive behind us that can box us in as we delve deeper into these ruins, I'm afraid Mulnock does have a point.  We'll need to find someone - or something - with ears if we're to collect our reward."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Mulnock investigates the rubble carefully and quickly discovers and intact chest. It is not locked or trapped, and inside it contains a 33 copper pieces strewn about, a suit of scale mail, a light crossbow, and a case of 24 bolts.

In this partially collapsed chamber, the remains of cots and plain wooden chests indicate that this was once a barracks room for castle guards--undoubtedly the human sort. There is nothing salvageable save for the chest discovered by Mulnock however.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 13, 2008)

"*Ah, plunder!*" says Daonil, a little louder than he intended.  Keeping his voice low, he mentions, "That bit'll help us in the future, no doubt.  Let's worry bout divvyin' up once we're back outta this place though.  Virocar, good work with that bow, but let's keep pushin on, eh?"

As Daonil retrieves his javelins he puts a hand on Dolan's shoulder and whispers, "Good ta have ya with us - we need someone willin ta stand frontwise like that."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

Vicroar nods and starts off again to explore.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Dolan gives Doanil a blank look.  I'm a dwarf, lad.  What else would I be doin'?  Ye don't expect me ta prance around and shoot twigs at it, do ye?

He then turns and watches the sneaky types head out to scout again.  Aye, let me know when it's time ta come runnin' and swingin' again.  This time, see if ye can give us enough time to get there afore ye let it bite ye.  As they go he wipes what bits of ooze and bug guts he can off his hammer.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2008)

From the main hall, you now have two options. You could investigate the door to the northeast or you could investigate the hallway leading south.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Vicroar heads down the hallway, taking his time to look over every inch of the hallway before he stepped down it.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Dolan will follow about 40' behind Vicroar, not wanting to be more than a quick sprint away if there is more trouble.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 14, 2008)

Daonil follows.

(I think we can assume everyone does)


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2008)

Vicroar creeps down the hallway, being careful to watch his step lest he trip any wires or stumble upon loose rocks and make great noise. Unfortunately, the clanking menagerie behind him more than makes up for his stealth with their heavy strides and banging armor, forty feet back though they make be. Still, it seems to Vicroar that there has been no reaction thus far to their presence; that is, until he pokes his head around the corner. Coiled up on top of a pile of loose rubble is an enormous snake, its head rising up at the sound of intruders. Though it hasn't seen Vicroar, it has certainly noticed the noise, and is uncoiling to investigate.

[sblock=Combat]Surprise round begins. The snake acts on initiative 8+4 (12). The party has initiative 11. Vicroar is the only one aware of the snake so he is the only one who may act in the surprise round. The snake has heard the party, but has not seen Vicroar yet, who is still hiding around the corner.

Vicroar acts 1st in surprise, then the snake.
In the regular round, Vicroar, Mulnock, and Dryneth may act, then the snake. After that we move to circular initiative with the whole party acting followed by the snake (if it is still alive by then).[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Shaken by the unnaturally large snake, Vicroar fires an arrow and retreats hastily back to his companions, "Giant snake, it has heard you're noise. Ready yourselves."



[sblock=Action]

Fire and move as far back toward the group as possible well behind the melee fighters if I can.

\Surprise attack on the huge ass snake (1d20+3,1d6=[8, 3], [3])

to hit: 8
dmg: 3  (like I hit it at all lol)
[/sblock]


----------



## Brachna (Feb 14, 2008)

Dryneth, walking close behind Dolan with bow at the ready, nods solemnly at Vicroar's warning.  "Don't worry if you see an arrow fly over your head, Dolan.  It's just me."  Dryneth smirks momentarily as he lines the arrow shaft up between the horns on the dwarf's helmet.  "By the way, ever think of getting a crossbow mounted to that mass of armor?"  He grins as he draws his bow, ready to fire upon the snake as soon as it peeks around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]
Since it's still the surprise round, I can't take any action, obviously, so I'm just letting you know I have the bow out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 15, 2008)

Daonil moves next to Dolan and hunkers down, trident at the ready and javelin loose on the hip.

OOC: when I get an action, if the snake isn't here, I'm setting for a charge.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2008)

Vicroar gets the jump on the snake and launches an arrow its way, but in his haste, he is unable to take time for proper aim and the arrow sails harmlessly past him. The snake uncoils and begins to give hot pursuit.

[sblock=Combat]Vicroar, Mulnock, and Dryneth can now act.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2008)

Vicroar takes two steps back, and stumbles. His faulty footwork causes him to errantly release his arrow. He catches himself and prevent himself from falling, but has little idea where his arrow went.



[sblock=action]

10ft step backward, then fire. I figured my 11 didn't hit, which is why I had him stumble some lol. I'm running out of excuses as to why he misses.

1st round attack on snake (1d20+3=11, 2d6=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Mulnock takes position next to the giant snake, thinking his size will not rise much hunger in the animals eyes. He tries to sneak his blade in the reptile flesh, but the hard scales seems to hard.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1497213/


----------



## Brachna (Feb 18, 2008)

Now that the snake is in view, Dryneth lets loose his arrow.  The bow twangs, and the arrow sails effortlessly to its mark.  Unfortunately, Dryneth did not put too much power behind the shot, so the missile did not sink in too deeply into the reptile's flesh.  Dryneth curses himself as he readies another arrow from his quiver.

[sblock=Combat OOC]
Dryneth uses a standard action to fire at the snake.

Attack Roll:  1d20+5 = AC 21
Damage:   1d6 = 2 HP

[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: Just to be clear, since Daonil can't act (it's still the surprise round) then I don't have anything to add.  Thought I'd mention that in case we were waiting on me.


----------

